# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 7 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## ثلوج الصيف

*بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــمــ* 
*نظراً لحصر خاصيـــــــة عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونــــــــات*  
*وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف* 
*وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط* 
*وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات*  
 

*كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :* 



*- يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة*
*بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص*
*- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع* 
*- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد* 
*- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل )*  




*وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع* 

 
*وفقكن الله* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## الحياة***

:Smile: 

أدووووور السبحه الألكترونية ,,,, بليييييييييييييييييز ,, ساعدووني

----------


## كدش

لو سمحتم من تقدر توفر لي اغراض انا اختارها من التنين في دبي ضررررروري ردواااااااااااااا علي وشكرا

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

ابا تاجره تسويلي دراسة جدووى

----------


## bellegirl

*أبغـــى تاجرة تسوى لي بروشر 


ومشكورات*

----------


## آنسات

بغيت توقيع فلاشي

----------


## om-7mdan

بغيت جهاز تكبير الصدر

----------


## uae_9009

ابي تاجرة توفر لي سكارفات ماركة اصلية دبل

و بعد اساور ايد اكسسوارات ماركة اصليه

اللي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني

----------


## فوآغي

بناات ابغي جهاز للفرنش مناكير ..

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا رقم العضوة خالتي قماشة ضروري أو اللي تروم توفرلي من هالتيجان تراسلني ضروري



واهم شي تكون نفس اللمعه مب شرط نفس الشكل بس اهم شي حلو وفخم.. والسعر مش مهم

----------


## عيوني حلوة

أدووووور السببببحة الإلكتروووووونية يااااااناااااااااااااس  :Frown:

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي عباة مناسبات 

بسعر معقول 

وما تكون شيفون

----------


## احتاجك..

بعد أبا ماكيرة ويكون وياها وحدة للشعر تي عيمان باسعار مناسبة

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

بغيت حد يسويلى توقيع

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

محتاجه المشد الاندنيسى

----------


## أحلى ملك

12 حبة من كريم شيرلى المغربي بااااااااااااااكر بالكتير 

وباى تمن

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات بلييييز بغيت صندوق شكله مثل المندوس
بس مب مندوس .. اباه خفيف
اباه للهدايا
*
مابا مندوس*

----------


## أم شهد2010

السلام عليكم
خواتي بغيت أحد يوصلني سوا باص أو حرمة من الشامخة لبني ياس لمدة شهر ويردني
م الساعة8 ص والردة 1 ونص الظهر
م تاريخ 14_6 إلى 14_7
أرجوكم ضروري اللي عندهاأو تعرف أحد تراسلني عالخاص بالسعر والرقم
أرجوكن خواتي أنامحتاجةوالله

----------


## ليتڪ معے

ابا رابط لتاجره باربى 
ادووور اسمها ماحلصته

----------


## 8نوف8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي مصاصات بيبي

اللي تتسكر يوم تطيح

شرات هذي

----------


## The Dream

ابى فستاان ابيض ناااعم

----------


## مسايا غاليري

*ابغي المناكير الاسلامي ...

بس انا جدا أسفه لاني مابغي الدارج  ابغي نوعية ماتكون فيها ريحة صبغ قويه 

اللي عندها تراسلني ..*

----------


## شمعة أمـل&

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شحالكن؟؟

التاجرات السعوديات ,, بليـــز بغيت منكن خدمه ,,, أنا من متى أدور على فساتين كانت محطيتنهن تاجره سعوديه و الحين نسيت شو اسمها و هب عارفه و ين أحصلها

ف بليـــز من كل تاجره سعوديه تبيع فساتين تراسلني على الخاص

أرجــــــــــــــووووكن

----------


## أم نهيـان

السلام عليكم

بغيت خلطة تبييض آمنة و صحية و طبيعية حق أخوية .. لأنه بيدخل دورة عسكرية و بعز هالحر سوااااااااااااد ناااااااااصع..

أبي خلطة مفعولها مضمون 100% مب أي كلام وتبيض عدل .. بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري ..

----------


## هيرما

السلام عليكم

خواتي منوو بتوفر لي هالمكيينه

اليوم قبل باجر
الة الأظافر 

آلة عملية جدا وتتميز بسرعه عملها فى الرسم والنقش على الاظافر وعمل الرسومات والنقشات الرائعة في دقائق كما تحتوي على كتيب إرشادات الاستخدام 
تحتوي الآلةعلى /
*عدد 7علب مناكير تمكن من استخدام اى مناكير من اى ماركه تفضلون .
*عدد 6 شرائح سداسية كل شريحة تحتوي على 8 نقشات مختلفة بمجموع
((( 48 نقشة مختلفة ))) 
سعر الجملة 60ريال ومفرق 70 ريال


المهم الرسم عالاظاافر مابي الصغيره وبسعر مناسب

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

التاجره اللي اتسوي حلويات الاعراااااس وبسعر معقوووول اتراسلني على الخاااااااااااص بليييييز

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

أخواتي منو تروم توفرلي نفس هاييل الاشياء ؟




أو أي شي يخص هاي الشخصيه من ملابس " للبنات الكبار هب الاطفال "

و بأي سعر كان بس يكون معقول أتمنى أنكم تساعدوني . .

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> محتاجه المشد الاندنيسى


بغيت نفس الطلب

----------


## بنت الاقصى

خواتي التاجرات اللي بعملو باكيجات للسفر يا ريت تراسلوني على الخاص 

بانتظاركم

----------


## Emarateyh

خواتي بغيت توزيعات مال الولادة بشكال مبتكرة ويديدة ومفارش الي تيي طقم كامل ويا تلبيسة المنز 


وتجهيز غرف الولادة اترياكم الغاليات

----------


## هذا الغلا

بناااات اللي تبيع بوكسات للسوع بليييييييييييز تراسلني 

بغيتها ضروري

----------


## maimoona

مرحبا الغاليات منو تقدر توفر لي فساتين استرج او قطن بس فساتين طويلة

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي فساتين لمصممين بسعر حلووو ^.^ قياس 12

----------


## وصووفه

بنات الغاليات امنوه تقدر اتوفري فستان ملكه فخم ومنفوش اوقصت السمكه
الوزن 65 وبسعر مايتعدى2000

----------


## سوارة

منو التاجرات اللي اتسوي محاشي وسندويجات ... ويكووونن من العين ؟؟؟

----------


## جبروت امراه

بنات بغيت صنادل كعب

و بوت اسود كعب 

بغيت قمصان نوم وبديهات وتنانيرقصيره وبناطلين جينز( مقاس 38) مقاسات كبيره يعني اكس لارج او دبل اكس لارج 

مب مشكله لو صناعه صينيه

----------


## غرقانة

في وحدة من العين تسوي جلابيات مغربي كانت منزله موضوعها في المنتدي بس ما اذكر اسمها
ياليت اللي تعرفها اطرشلي ع الخاص
شكرا"

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

مرحب

انا عندي بدله او فستان بسيط لونه وردي تقريبا بستايل فكتوري ,, 


ابى وحده تسولي عبايه ..براويها الصور ابى العبايه تناسبه ...


يعني لو ترسم لي او تقترح لي او تسويها لي او عندها عبايه فكتوريه .. تناسبه

----------


## مجبوس هامور

في تاجره تبيع شاي للتنحيف ينفع للمرضعات 

اللي تعرف طرشلي علي الخاص لو سمحتوا

وشكرا

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

شنط ستايل فكتوري

----------


## MRSA

ابا وحده تفصل لي عبي للاعراس والمناسبات بس بشرط اسعارها تكون مب اكثر من 1500 ومابا حد يلبس شراتها 


اللي تقدر او تعرف تخبرني عالخاص بليييز

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

ابا وحدة تشتريلي منيكير الميتاليك
ابيض وذهبي
بسعر السوق

----------


## بزنس كارد

ادور استكرات الجدران اللي تكون كبيره وعلى اشكال شجر او ورود او اي شي

----------


## بنت الغربيه

منو تقدر توفر لي بودرة كنيبو مع اساسها

----------


## om_ali001

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 

منو تقدر توفر السبري الشعر الي ييي ملون اسود او بني اللي ينرش على الشعر ليخفي الشعر الأبيض وبعد انتهاء المناسبةاغسله بالشامبو ويروح يعني مؤقت

اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه ضروري احتاجه قبل يوم الخميس هذا لانه عندي عرس 
فارجوكم ساعدوني

----------


## كتومه

اريد العضوه اللي تسوي بزم بالاسامي !!!!

----------


## om_ali001

ممكن تساعدوني في وحدة تسوي مكياج وتسريحة مثل مكياج الظبيانية 
يعني يكون وااااايد حلو 
عندي عرس اخوي بعد شهر وابي وحدة تييني البيت ومب محصلة 

اللي ممكن تعطيني ارقام بنات يسوون مكياج او صالوات بس يكون حلو ولو في صور تطرشلي اياه

----------


## بنت الاحرار

منو تقدر اتوفرلي حبوب acai berry الاصليه الي من امريكا لاني اباها ضروري

----------


## {الملكـــة}

منو تقدر توفر لي الالعاب الزوجية؟
وابغي بزم بالاسامي؟؟؟

----------


## وصووفه

> بنات الغاليات امنوه تقدر اتوفري فستان ملكه فخم ومنفوش اوقصت السمكه
> الوزن 65 وبسعر مايتعدى2000

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي من تاجرات العبي ايسولي ورد جوري اكبار واصغارمن بربري فخمه اباه للعباه

----------


## كدش

بنات لوسمحتم اريد اتواصل مع التاجره ام سيف من يدلني عليها هي تطلب بضاعه من فيكتوري سكرت اعتقد ارييييدها للضروره وشكرا

----------


## BaToOoL

هلا اخواتي 
مين يقدر يوفرلي فساتين للبنات من عمر 18إلى 24 ضرووووووووووووووري هالاسبوع بليييز ابا شيء مميز

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيت قمصان نوم حلوه و رومانسيات زوجيه 

وكريمات تبييض وتوحيد اللون .. او اسكراب للجسم

----------


## عائـشة

السلام عليكم 

ابغي حد يطلب لي من اي موقع صيني

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

بنااااات ابا التاجره اللي اتسوي ميني كب كيك واللي يسوون الحلويات داخل العلب للاعراس يردون عليه بسرررررررررعه [[[ مابا بسكويت ]]]

----------


## أحلى ملك

ابى تاجرة مصرية تسوي محاشى بالطريقة المصرية 

(ورق عنب وملفوف ... الخ) 

وتكون بالشارجة او عجمان عشان امر اخذهم عنها وهو سخخخخخخخخخن ^___^

يا ريت تراسلنى بقائمة الاسعار والتليفون علي الخاص

ومشكورين مقدماً

----------


## عائـشة

ابغي مفارش صينية بسعر السوق

وممكن يكون لها عمولة فقط مب بالجملة

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت لبس تراثي لبنت ف عمر السنه ،،

 :Smile:

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

صندل فيوووووونكــه ’’’

----------


## Om Nour

السلام عليكم عزيزاتي اريد اسوي استيكر الي ينحط على حبة الشوكليت مثل الي على فواله وباتشي ولي شوكولا ياريت الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## قطوة العين

منو من التاجرات تبيع منظم للمكياج

----------


## ام الوصايف

تاجرات الشراشف اللي تبيع شرشف مخيوط اللي فيه مطاط من الجوانب يفرش قبل الكفر 
اللي عندها تراسلني فديتكم^^

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

ابا شطاااااااف الماي خواتي

----------


## @الحلا كله@

ممكن التاجره اللي تبيع فلاشات على شكل قلب هدايا
والتاجره التاجره اللي تبيع سجادة الصلاة بدهن العود مع مصحف وعطر

----------


## @الحلا كله@

ممكن التاجرة اللي توصل باقات ورد ومكتوب عليها

----------


## بحر جميرا

بغيت تعليقة الشنطة مثل هاذي

----------


## :شجون الليل:

مطلوب كانون D550



بسعر مناسب

----------


## هذا الغلا

بنات منو تعرف التاجرة اللي تبييييييع اسااااااااااور 

بليييييييييز خبروني 

ضروري

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

مطلوب كانون D550



بسعر مناسب

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

كريم فيل فورم مع المشد من شركه انتروولد

----------


## طيف_uae

مرحبا خواتي

بليييييييييييييز العضوة اللي تسوي بزم بأسم الاشخاص تراسلني


او حتى اللي تعرفها تطرش لي الرابط لموضوعها


ومشكووووووووووورين

----------


## وصووفه

> ابغي من تاجرات العبي ايسولي ورد جوري اكبار واصغارمن بربري فخمه اباه للعباه

----------


## ام عيون.

هلااااا الغااااااااالياااااااااااات

ابااااا تررااااامس حق ولاددتي مثل ترمس قهوه وجاي وفنااينهم و ابا حق الحلويات كاااامل طقم كااااامل

بس ب حدود 1000 او اقل بليييييييز منو تقدر تسااعدني

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

> مرحبا خواتي
> 
> بليييييييييييييز العضوة اللي تسوي بزم بأسم الاشخاص تراسلني
> 
> 
> او حتى اللي تعرفها تطرش لي الرابط لموضوعها
> 
> 
> ومشكووووووووووورين



مي يتوو

----------


## فطيمة

مطلوب نوكيا N97 الجولد

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى وحده تطلب لي من موقع

----------


## مها الجنوب

*السلام عليكم 

بغيت دريسات طويله او قصيرة للركب تقريبا بمقاسات كبيرة

دبل اكس لارج او تربل اكس لارج

باقصى سرعه لأني مسافرة وشكرا*

----------


## بنت نت

ابي تاجره توفر لي

بوك رجالي من مونتي بلاك او ارماني بس يكون جلد أصلي
ونظاره من راي بان عاكسه

و3 عطور من باريس غاليري

وابي كل شي يتغلف بروحه بشكل حلو بس ما ابي الهدايا تتجمع مع بعض ابيها مفرقه

الي تقدر تراسلني وتخبرني بالسعر لانه أهم شي عندي ههههههههههه


ونسيت أضيف شي أبي بعد فوطه يكون حجمها كبير وينكتب عليها كلام  :Smile:

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

> ابى وحده تطلب لي من موقع


===========

----------


## دبويه2007

:Salam Allah: 


بغيت التاجرة اللي تطلب من امريكا .

----------


## نبعة الريحان

ادور على حد يطبع لي على القماش
ضروووووري

----------


## eman987

مرحبا
خواتي بغيت تاجره تفصل شغابات واكسسورات او اذا وحدة تعرف مكان يفصل ياليت تدلني ضروري

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الغاليات بغيت 
احد يدلني على تاجرة تسوي تورتات للبيع

----------


## MOON_AD

السلام عليكم

اريد لبس تراثي حق القرقيعان للاولاد

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا خواتي

بليييييييييييييز العضوة اللي تسوي بزم بأسم الاشخاص تراسلني


او حتى اللي تعرفها تطرش لي الرابط لموضوعها

مشكوووورين

----------


## :شجون الليل:

حابه اخذ كانون بس تكون بسعر مناسب اقل من 3800




Canon D550

----------


## BaToOoL

يا بنات السموحة كنت اقصد من 18 شهر الى 24 سنتين يعني بلييييييييييييييييز
هلا اخواتي 
مين يقدر يوفرلي فساتين للبنات من عمر 18إلى 24 ضرووووووووووووووري هالاسبوع بليييز ابا شيء مميز

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت لبس تراثي بليييييز 
حق بنووته صغيره

----------


## Umm_Gaith

اللي عندها ارجوا تطرشلي رسالة خاصة

بغيت رومانسيات مثل لعبة الورقة وشموع النفخ وبتلات الورد وليتات اللي مثل مال الديسكو

----------


## Um Hamed

هلا خوااتي.. اريد افكار للطلوع.. يالله يا تاجرات شدو الهمه اب افكار حلوه وغريبة..

----------


## برق لمع

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اريد لبس تراثي حق القرقيعان للاولاد


انا بعد لعمر سنتين وسنه

----------


## ام توتو 20

التاجرات الي يسوون غريبة وبسكويتات بليييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحبا حبااايبي منو تقدر توفر لي قطعه حرير حمرا ساده و قطعه شيفون ساده 

ودانتيل ورد ذهبي الي تقدر تراااسلني 

بليييز

----------


## ام خليفه20

_عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجل_ ..... *لبــــــــــــــــاس الصلاة*...

يزااااااكن الله خير خواتي... أدور لباس للصلاة أو مثل ما يسميها البعض جلابية الصلاة.. بس يكون طولها 165 وزياااااااده عشان تكون ساتره... وبعد ما تشف وتبين الجسم ولا الشعر من خلال قطعتها... ولو يكون لونها غامج أفضل...... وبعد يكون سعرها معقول هب مبالغ فيه... ولكن مني جــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيل الشكر  :Smile:

----------


## eman987

مرحبا
خواتي ادور على تراجي (حلق) يكون طبق يعني مافيه عود. بليز بنات الي عندها تراسلني ضروري دورت بكل مكان مو محصله. اذا ووحده تعرف وين ممكن احصلهم ياليت تخبرني

----------


## hig heel lady

بناااات بليييز .. منو التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع حلق وأسآور مآركة كافالي ..؟؟

ضيعت موضوعها =(

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

شباصات الجوري الصغيره

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

منوهالتاجره..
اللي عندهاشنطه خاصه لفرش المكياج.؟

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي وحده اتسويلي بطايق بالفوتوشوب ..بطايقخاصه بالمولود الجديد
بس اباهم اليوم ضرووووري
ويكون الدفع تحويل رصيد
الكلام الي بينكتب موجود عندي بس ابي وحده اتركبهم على بطايق حلوه ^^


بس اليوم بليز ^^

----------


## love143

مرحباااااااااااااااا.......
بغيت رافع الصدر.....بليز بسرعة..........

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

بغيت حد يسويلي رساله أم ام اس عباره عن بطاقه فيها مولود بيبي بوي مع المؤثرات واسمه وتحته ابيات ماتكون من ضمن البطاقه عشان اغير فيها اسم المستشفى ورقم الغرفه والعنوان 
وابا بعد بطاقه صغيره فيها بيتين شعر ومزينه بالفرش وصوره عشان اطبعهن واقصصهن حق التوزيعات

----------


## ام ناصر^^

بغيت تاجره يكون متوفر عندا الاكواب المضيئه والثلج المضئ والقلوب المضيئه بليييييز

----------


## mis-crochet

اريد رابط الاخت اللي تبيع ورده داماس 

ضرووووووووووووووووري....

----------


## أمورة

منو التاجرات اللي يبيعن شاي بايوجي بلاس الاصلي؟؟

و بسعر مناسب

----------


## رغد الرياض

بنات الامارات الله يعافيكم ابي مساعدة منكم انا من السعودية وعند محل بفتتحه قريب وحابة اخذ عطور ودخون من عند شمسة المهيري وتوته الحلوة 

المشلكة اللي واجهتني 

شمسة موبايلها مااحد يرد 

ايميلها مايستقبل الرسايل ..

ولا اعرف اذا في امكانية تبيع جملة اولا  :Frown: 

وتوته الحلوة قالت لي ماتشحن خارج الامارات  :Frown: 

طيب شو الحل انا ابي عطور ودخون من عندهم دلوني على طريقه

لو واحدة تتكفل بهالمهمه وتاخذ عمولتها  :Smile: 

وتوصلهم بطريقتها للسعودية اكون شاكرة كثير

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

بغيت رابط التاجره اللي عندها تجهيزات للمستشفى(صبابات قهوه...بالاضافه لتوفير الدلال والاستكانات)

----------


## إحساس أنثى

السلام عليكم ... 

منو تقدر اتوفر لي ادوات تزيين الكيك ... الحلويات اللي تنحط فوقه اللي على شكل قلوب ورود ونجوم وغيره 

هي موجوده في موقع امازون بس ما اعرف اطلب :S

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=...qid=1275324801

----------


## أم حمادة2

منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز النونو no no ليزر لإزالة الشعر .......

----------


## BaToOoL

يا بنات ماحصلت الي الحين ...فساتين لبنتي من عمر 18 شهر الى سنتين ...ساعدوني

----------


## بين نارين

منو تقدر توفر لي الخلطه الصابونيه ؟


وزبدة الشيا الخام ؟

----------


## ..الأماكن..

*اسعد الله صباحكم/ مساكم



والف شكر لمجهودكم





اللي تعرف الحنا البيضا وين تنباع تدلني عليها .. وإذا تقدر توفرها لي يزاها الله الف خييييييييير*

----------


## االمراسيم

http://www13.0zz0.com/2010/05/31/19/733747151.jpg

منو تقدر توفر لي هالجهاز البخار
تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## eman987

مرحبا
خواتي ادور على تراجي (حلق) يكون طبق يعني مافيه عود. بليز بنات الي عندها تراسلني ضروري دورت بكل مكان مو محصله. اذا ووحده تعرف وين ممكن احصلهم ياليت تخبرني plzzzzzzzz

----------


## بنت الغربيه

منو تبيع المشد الاندونيسي بلييييييز تراسلني

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

ابغي توزيعات راقية ومب غالية لعرس و ابغيها بسرعة يعني اسبوع او 10 ايام بالكثير

----------


## تاليه

منو تفصل عبي استرج ساده ..؟
واذا تقدر اطرش صور بالموديل
اريد اليد استرج .. وباقي العباه قطعه ثانيه .. وما اريد العباه تكون وايد واسعه .. يعني تكون مرتبه على الجسم
*حصلت طلبي .. مشكورات يا التاجرات اللي طرشتولي على الخاص*

----------


## zenar

لو سمحتو اريد نعال كعب عالي وانتو بكرامة 
اللون ابيض
يكون مغلق من أمام وليس مفتوح .. 
ومشكورين

----------


## منذريه^_^

منو تروم أتوفري عدسات باربي ملونه يس تكون طبيه

----------


## manar5617

السلام عليكم
اريد محفظة رجالية ماركة بسعر معقول
ياريت ترسلولى الصور والاسعار 
مشكورين مقدما

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا 
أريد كاميرا نيكون
في أحد يقدر يوفرها لي

----------


## ensana

منو موجوده في أمريكا ومستعده تقدر توفر لي لابتوبات جديده بأسعار حلوه.....لأنه لو السعر ممتاز ومواصفات اللابتوبات مثل ما أباها بآخذ أكثر عن لابتوب واحد.......

أنتظر الردود عالخاص للي تقدر تساعدني.....

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

مين ممكن توفر ليه كريم الانوثه

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور اصليه

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

منو تقدر توفر لي قطع استرتش ...*

----------


## جالكسي 58

خواتي بغيت ملابس داخليه .....................

----------


## االمراسيم

http://www13.0zz0.com/2010/05/31/19/733747151.jpg

منو تقدر توفر لي هالجهاز البخار
تراسلني على الخاص

ليش محد عبرني

----------


## The Dream

ابي فستااااااااااان ابيض ناااااااااااااااعم وسعرره يكووون لا مبالغ

----------


## manar5617

> السلام عليكم
> اريد محفظة رجالية ماركة بسعر معقول
> ياريت ترسلولى الصور والاسعار 
> مشكورين مقدما

----------


## الغزال ش

ابا اعرف من التاجر الي تبيع ماينيز الشعر

----------


## ورده نرجس

ريلي يدور على باليس هو صنع الصين مادري كورياااااااا 
نبا نطلبه من شركتهم بس مب عارفين كيف نتفاهم وياهم انا وهو مييييييييييح بالانجليزي 
واسم الباليس bullsone
اسالو ريايلكم عنه اكيد يعرفونه هو حق التواير على ما اظن ..
اللي بتساعدني فاني احصله يزاها الله الف خيرر 
وكنت بسال بعد هل يبيعونه فسوق التنين اللي فدبي 
واذا ممكن حد من التاجرات اذا تعرف موقعهم عالنت وبتساعدني عسب اطلب منهم كميه والها عموله ..

----------


## شمعة الحب2

هلا خواتي

بغيت كفرات للسرير 

اذا فيه بربري حق سرير منفرد 

ولدي عمره 13 سنه يبا بربري حشرني 

وابا كفر جي حلو لون البيج مع الاحمر ان امكن يعني 

ماعليكن اماره

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا
اريد سلسله هديه من بيور جولد
في احد يقدر يوفرها لي
واريد بناطلين جينز سكيني مقاس لارج
منو التاجره اللي تبيعهم

----------


## تحدوني البشر

مرحبا تاجرات 

حبيت أشوف عروض هدايا الزوج 

إذا ممكن طرشولي على الخاص عروضكم ... ومنو عنده هدايا تقدر تاخذهن الزوجه لزوجها 

أستناكم

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم الي تعرف التاجرة بااابي طرشلي

----------


## غاليوووووه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خواتي التاجرات أريد Sleeping Bag مثل اللي موجود في الصورة
.. 

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## آلكشمه

يا تاجرات جلابيات الدانتيل ابغي جلابيات دانتيل راااقيه

وينج يالتاجره روزه

----------


## galb._.5lly

ابى جلابيات كشخه للمناسبات

----------


## manar5617

> مرحبا تاجرات 
> 
> حبيت أشوف عروض هدايا الزوج 
> 
> إذا ممكن طرشولي على الخاص عروضكم ... ومنو عنده هدايا تقدر تاخذهن الزوجه لزوجها 
> 
> أستناكم


انا كمان اريد
ضروووووووووووورى

----------


## حليوه وقدع

ابغي بالطوهات للسفر قياس اكس لارج

ضروري

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

> ابغي توزيعات راقية ومب غالية لعرس و ابغيها بسرعة يعني اسبوع او 10 ايام بالكثير


خواتييي بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ام مايا

خواتي من تقدر توفرلي شاي التبيتي

وخواتي سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال وين بقدر احصل قمصان حجم كبييييييييييير 5xl مثلا حجم صوووومالي 

ممكن احصل بمصانع عجمان يجزاها الخير اللي بترد علي وبميزان حسناتها واذا بتقدر وحده توفرلي بيكون ممتاز بس ابا اسعار رخيصه لانها للبيع

----------


## جالكسي 58

بنات بغيت عطوره رجالي طرررر + نسائي

----------


## لولو...333

التاجرات الحلوه ممكن اعر ف مننوا التاجره اللي تبيع طقم مكتب ماركه

----------


## عالم المطبخ

هلا الغاليات 

بغيت العضوة الي اتسوي كب كيك للتخرج

----------


## Banoota_AD

في عضوه تسوي قباضات للشعر بس بالتور يعني انتي تختارين لون القطعة وتسويلج بس نسييت شو اسمها 

بلييييز الي تعرفها تخبرني يعني اطرشلي رساله خاصه

----------


## فارسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في عضوه توفر ذهب بأسماء البنات 
بليز اللي عندها رابطها تعطيني

----------


## آلكشمه

ابا التاجره روووووزه

----------


## أشواق333

هلالالالالالا اخواتى شخباركمممممممممممم؟؟؟
منوة تعرف التاحرة اللى تبيع اجهزة مساج للريول وبخار الوجة اللى تعرفها تقوول لى؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## ام المزيون

*كفرات ايـــــــفــــــون*

----------


## آلكشمه

ابا تاجره تبيع شلح بمستوى شلح ام جبور

----------


## سهاري2009

بنات سمعت وحده من بنات المنتدى اتبيع عدسات باربي فياليت اللي تعرف اتحطلي الرابط

----------


## zenar

> بنات بغيت عطوره رجالي طرررر + نسائي


نفس الطلب 
بالأخص : 
اسكادا اوشن لاونج 
شانيل الور 
فهرنهايت ديور
نينا ريتشي التفاحة الحمرا

----------


## أصغرالبنات

بغيت سكارفات حلوه مع الانطات...واذا شي نوعيه تناسب الجو البارد بعد زين

وبعد اذا تاجره توفر قمصان طويله ياليت تطرشلي صورهن عالخاص..

ياليت الرد السريع لاني بسافر قريب ومحتاجتنهن للسفر..

----------


## أم_حمدة

شكرا لقيت طلبي

----------


## /*روح العين*/

منو من التاجرات تبيع جلابيات دانتيل او كورشيه و شغلها يكون حلو وراقي في نفس الوقت

----------


## وضحوه وضحوه

منوه تبيع جلابيات خفيفه للحر بالدانتيلات باسعار حلوه لاني ابيها لجاراتي

----------


## Banoota_AD

> في عضوه تسوي قباضات للشعر بس بالتور يعني انتي تختارين لون القطعة وتسويلج بس نسييت شو اسمها 
> 
> بلييييز الي تعرفها تخبرني يعني اطرشلي رساله خاصه


الي ردو عليه مشكوورات بس مب هي الي ادورها .. 

up up up

----------


## عسولة99

بليـــــز يـــــآآ تآآجراآت سيدآآت الامـــاراآآت ـ


بغيــــت اطقــــم ولادة بس على سعـــر حلــو ،،


بغيــــت اهديــــه لاعــز ربيعـــاتي ،،، وولادتها ان شااء الله ع شهر 8


بليـــز راسلونـــي ع الخـــــــــــــآص ،،، بغيت اجـــوف صور ،،


وشــكرآآ ...

----------


## ماشي شغلة

*محتـــــــــــــاجة مكينة غـــــــــــــزل البنـــــــــــــات*
*( مع العلم انها متواجدة في دراغون مول)*

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

منو تبيع العاب الحدائق من أمريكا تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## غوالي

اريد كفرات اطفال شخصيات كرتونية

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا التاجرة اللي تطبع عالفود بسرررررررررررررررررررعة

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

ابى وحدة تسوي محشي ورق عنب فالعين
و توصل للبيت

----------


## The Dream

ابي فساااتين بناااات من 6 شهور لين سنة او سنة وشي .
ويكونووون راقييين مب اي كلام ..

----------


## حرم_محمد

هلا بنوووتااات بغيت اعرف منو تقدر اتوفر لي جرات ماي زمزم؟؟؟


والسموووحه

----------


## الحلا كلة

من تقدر توفرلي الاصبع الاندونيسي والمشد الاندونيسي ضروري

----------


## آمنه111

أنا ابا لو سمحتن بس اسم التاجرة اللي اطرش ورد لأي مكان اباه .. اظني شوكليت اسمها والا ؟ ناسية بصراحه

----------


## وين انت ؟

اذا في تاجره تبيع ملابس اولاد مآآآآآركه تراسلني ع الخآآآآآآص

----------


## The Dream

منوو تعررف حد يبيع كراسي بنفسجية وحلوة وراقيه لصالتي

----------


## قطرة شهد

انا بعد اريد التاجرة اللي تسوي بزم بالاسامي !!!!

----------


## logyna

انا اريد اكياس الضغط للثياب بسرعه من فضلكو اللى عندها بتراسلنى

----------


## سيدرة

بغيت تاجره بالسعوديه تراسلنى

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت عطورات رجاليه الموجوده في باريس غاليري بس بسعر ارخص . . 
مابا تعبئه اباها نفس الغرشه والكرتون . . 

هذي اسامي العطور اللي اباهن . . 

كريد الابيض 
تاسكن لذر 
كريمسون 

بليييييز في اقرب وقت . .

----------


## قطريه جدا

خواتي
انا ابي ميني دراعه او جلابيه قصيره الي تتسمى ميني دراعه بليز
ابيها حلوه وتناسب زياره
والدراعه تكون تحت الركب على طول
بلللللللللللللللللللللللليز الي عندها ترسل لي صور

----------


## LAMAR FLOWER

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

إذا حد يقدر يوفرلي او يخبرني وين أقدر احصل اكياس شفافه نفس اكياس الكنادير المخوره بس قياسات اصغر بكون مشكوره لها واااايد 
انا من العين

----------


## أم شهد2010

> أنا ابا لو سمحتن بس اسم التاجرة اللي اطرش ورد لأي مكان اباه .. اظني شوكليت اسمها والا ؟ ناسية بصراحه


وأنابعد أبيها

----------


## بـحـور

ابي وحدة تشتري لي شغلة من محل في الشارجة ولها عمولتها ..

----------


## آلكشمه

بغيت شلح 

احيد شي تاجره تبيع شلح وتييبهن من لبنان

بس ما اذكر اسمها

----------


## shy6o0nah

بغيت جهاز (ترل ) للاساور ..

----------


## shamsa8

انا بغيت حد يسوي لي توقيع فلاش لبضاعتي

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي اجاار غاوي بالصور والاسعار

----------


## اللّـوجين

منو تعرف تسوووي باقة من الفلووووس اللي مثل الورد

بليز راسلووووني على الخاص

----------


## جالكسي 58

خواتي بغيت عطوره داخل قالب دائري نفس الصحن تقريبا حق العيد +++++++++++++ ملابس داخليه

----------


## جالكسي 58

بنات ابي نعال صنادللي هي النعال الواطيه قياس 40 ................ بس ايكون سلم وستلم

----------


## كتومه

هلا خواتي 
انا احتاج الشنط المنقطة حق السفر 
بس اريد الحجم الكبير .. يعني ما ابي المجموعه كلها 

السفر شهر 7

----------


## روح الميث

مرحبا خواتي 

شحالكن 

بغيت اتخبركن وين بحصل شرات اقفاص العصافير بس بستايل حلو ابا اسوي فيهن طلوع بيبي 
المهم يكون حلوو وانا بزينه 

وتسلمون

----------


## الريف اليماني

مطلوب مكيآج جيتآ ,,!

----------


## ورده نرجس

> ريلي يدور على باليس هو صنع الصين مادري كورياااااااا 
> نبا نطلبه من شركتهم بس مب عارفين كيف نتفاهم وياهم انا وهو مييييييييييح بالانجليزي 
> واسم الباليس bullsone
> اسالو ريايلكم عنه اكيد يعرفونه هو حق التواير على ما اظن ..
> اللي بتساعدني فاني احصله يزاها الله الف خيرر 
> وكنت بسال بعد هل يبيعونه فسوق التنين اللي فدبي 
> واذا ممكن حد من التاجرات اذا تعرف موقعهم عالنت وبتساعدني عسب اطلب منهم كميه والها عموله ..


طلع اسم الباليس LUXEN وهو مال التواير وعلبته سودا 
انا بدرج صورته جان ما طلعت اطرشلي اللي تعرفه او اللي بتوفره لي .. رقمها عالخاص وبطرش الصور وسايط
[IMG]C:\Users\user\Pictures[/IMG]

----------


## جمال الوهم

بناااات الي تبيع دهن الدار بلييييييييييييييييييييز تراسلني 
او الي تعرف وحده تبيعه تراسلني

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

خواتي 
اللي تسوي فرش للبيبي و للام للمستشفى 
و قمصان نوم للمربي للمستشفى
و اي شي يخص تجهيزات الولادة 
من حلويات و ترتيب غرفه و غيره 
شكرا خواتي

----------


## *فرااااشة*

مرحبا

لوسمحتن

اناادور على تاجره
اتبيع الشباشب اللي حق البيت وخفاف مب نايلون..

ويكون عندها بالبيت..لاني مستعيله ..بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## سالي نون

لو سمحتو انا ابغي وحده من التاجرات اللي تسوي اشكال
من جلاد الكتب ناسيه اسمها دورت وما حصلتها
يريت اللي تعرف تخبرني ضروري

----------


## وردةالعين

منو من التاجرات تبيع ستاير مع طقم مال حجرة النوم مكشكش 00

وبعد المكواه البخاريه 00اللي تعرف بليز تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## فلامنجو

منو من التاجرات تفصل شيل البيت ,,,بليييز لو حتى بروفايلها الخاااص اباها ضروووري

----------


## هديل المشاعر

ابي لاب توب حلو بمواصفات حلوة بحدود الـ 1200 درهم

راسلوني باللاب توب مع الصور و المواصفات

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا يا حلواااات
منو التاجره اللي تبيع شنطة الحلا قه الرجاليه وبسعر معقول
عالخاص ممكن تراسلني

----------


## شـمـوخ

يا تاجرات منو تبيع علب الكورن فليكس ؟؟؟

تراسلني ضرووري

----------


## علوه

ابي مكياااااج

----------


## amoo0oon

لو سمحتوا بغيت اعرف اسم عضوة قبل اتعاملت وياها اترتب لعيد زواج هي من ابوظبي واترتب فالمكان اللي نباه اباها ضروري ... بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ز.... كانت حاطتلها موضوع وعارضة الاغراض اللي اتيبهن واللي مسوتنه....

----------


## وجع قلب

حبايبي بغيت استاند شغابات وأساور .. ما أبى من النوع اللي يحلي ويتغير لونه .. بلييز .. طرشولي الصور والأسعار ومشكووورات مقدما

----------


## الحنونه555

السلام عليكم 

يا هلا و مرحبابكم

منو من التجارات الغاليات تقدر توفر لي هالجهاز الليز المنزلي Depiladora Personal Laser Silk-n y Epila 
وهاي صورتة وما اعرف كيف طلبه من النت هو في مواقع تبيع بس للاسف ما اعرف كيف اشتريه





يمنع وضع روابط لمواقع خارجيه

----------


## ام حمدان26

منو تقدر توفرلي لقينز قياس كبير اكس لارج او دبل اكس 
ابغي كمن لون ساده الي عندها تطرشلي على الخاص مع السعر

----------


## هندالظاهري

مرحبا سيدات وآنسات المنتدى ......

أبغي الصابون اللي على أشكال الفواكه لي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني

----------


## دللُــوله

مرحبا بنااااااااااااااااات

فديتكم .... بغيت أي شي يخص الشخصيه سبــونج بـــــوب بليــز ...... وشكراا

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> لو سمحتوا بغيت اعرف اسم عضوة قبل اتعاملت وياها اترتب لعيد زواج هي من ابوظبي واترتب فالمكان اللي نباه اباها ضروري ... بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ز.... كانت حاطتلها موضوع وعارضة الاغراض اللي اتيبهن واللي مسوتنه....


انا بعد اباها تراسلني

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

هــمممم ~!!

مـن كمـن يووم جفت وحده تبيع جي شرااات الجهاز اللي يبيض الاسنـاااان .. بس ضيعتهاا !!!

اللـي تـعرف مــن هــي بلـــيز آآترد علــيه فـ الخـآآآص ..

----------


## shyo0o5yha

ابى ستكرات جدران .

----------


## royal-girl

بغيت مكينه براون لأماكن الحساسه الي تقص و تنعم

----------


## أم شهد2010

> منو تعرف تسوووي باقة من الفلووووس اللي مثل الورد
> 
> بليز راسلووووني على الخاص


وأنا بعد

----------


## بنت الهاملي

> ابي لاب توب حلو بمواصفات حلوة بحدود الـ 1200 درهم
> 
> راسلوني باللاب توب مع الصور و المواصفات



نفس الطلب

----------


## Elhamh

السلام عليكم
بغيت الكرياتين الاصلى الخالى من الكاده الكيماويه
لانى بستعمله لطفله

----------


## سمسانه

لوسمحتي ابغي حد يوفرلي بيجامات حرير سادة أو مشجرة والوان حلوة مع الصور والاسعار ظروري

----------


## كلي برآءه

ابي نعال طبي حق عمتي

----------


## T.O.T.A

السلام عليكم


لو سمحتوا ابا اكياس شكلهن مرتب حق الهدايا 

ما عليكن اماره ياليت التاجرة اللي تبيع أكياس بالجملة تطرش رابط موضوعها عالخاص

وآسفة على الإزعاج

----------


## سهاري2009

بغيت مشد الاندونيسي بس اللي تقدر اتوفرلي اباه يوصلني بسرعه .........

----------


## سهاري2009

الللي تقدر اتوفر لي نطاطيات للاطفال بس ماتكون كبيره ولاصغيره وبسعر مميز اتراسلني مع الصور

----------


## غزاله بوظبي

أبا المشد الأندنوسي والعاااب زوجيه إلي تروم توفرلي تطرشلي غ الخاص 

نو تقدر توفرلي لقينز قياس كبير اكس لارج او دبل اكس 
ابغي كمن لون ساده الي عندها تطرشلي على الخاص مع السعر

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

هلا حبوبات 
بغيت التاجرات اللي 
يبيعن فساتين الشيفون الطويله << مهم ما اباه قصير
عندي وايد عزايم هالصيف 
طرشوا لي ع الخاص مع الاسعار

----------


## كلي برآءه

بزززم بالاسامي

----------


## الإمارات

منو التاجرة الي تبيع طقم الشنط المنقطة؟

----------


## هديل المشاعر

ابي ستاند للأكسسوارت

و اذكر في تاجرة تبيع ستاند على شكل عروسة تتعلق عليه الأساور و السلاسل

يا ليت تراسلني برابط موضوعها

----------


## MAHA21

منو تبيع اساور فندي

----------


## ورده نرجس

مرحبا الغالياااااااااااااااااااات 

بغيت شورتااااااااااااااااااااات (بجايم)
باسعااااااااااااار معقوووووووووووله 
انا حصلت عند التاجره فنيسيا الواحد ب 25 وسعرهاااااااااااااا وايد حلو بس ما ترد عليه 

بغيت بعد بجايم للصيف باسعار مناسبه برمودا وهالشغلات 

اللي عندها وباسعار حلوه اطرشلي صور عالخاص مقاسي لارج او اكس لارج على حسب الخياطه

----------


## ***أم سيف***

قريت موضوع لتاجره تبيع عسل اصلي

لكن ضيعت الموضوووووع واسم التاجره


الي تعرف تساعدني




انتظر الرد

----------


## فوآغي

بنات لوسمحتوادور اكياس توزيعات او اي اكياس كشخه حق الاغراض الي ابيعها 
وادربيكن مابتقصرن ...

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا بضايع بسعر الجمله

ابا صابون مغربي 5 كيلو

وابا عشبة الداد من 3 الي 5 كيلو

----------


## نهر المحبه

من تدلي على وحدة في المنتدى تبيع شراشف حرير... بليززز

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي لبان الازرق مال اول كانت وحده من التاجرات تبيعه الارزق المدور والى داخله لبان وردى

----------


## فتفوته

ابا التاجره اللي تقدر توفرلي ملابس الاطفال الماركات مثل ارماني وبربري وبلوو وغيره

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

*نظاره police الموضحه بالصوره*

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي من هذا اللبان

----------


## سوسو77

> ابغي من هذا اللبان


أنا بعد

----------


## عوشة

بنات: منوا التاجرة اللي تبيع القلاصات الملونة؟ 


ومنوا التاجرة اللي تبيع سويرة اللوعه؟

----------


## هجير الشمس

> ابغي من هذا اللبان


ماااااااااال اووووووووول والله تعبت وانا ادووووره

ياليت اللي عندها تراسلني على الخااااص

----------


## اميرة ^^

*ابا دخوون حلوو ريحته تتم فالمكاان بس مب ثقييلة*

----------


## ام حمده 1

مرحبا 
اريد توزيعات ولاده بنت 
في حدود او اقل600 وياريت إلي طرش رساله طرش صورة التوزيعه

----------


## احتاجك..

> مرحبا بنااااااااااااااااات
> 
> فديتكم .... بغيت أي شي يخص الشخصيه سبــونج بـــــوب بليــز ...... وشكراا


حتى انا بس اباهن للكبار مش للصغار واباهن بحركات وجذا^^

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> من تدلي على وحدة في المنتدى تبيع شراشف حرير... بليززز


انا بعد ابغي

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي منظم الشنط باللون الاسود

وابي فساتين شيفون خفيفه...طويله

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

*نظاره police الموضحه بالصوره*

----------


## bellegirl

* بجايم حلوة قياس 3 اكس لارج

+ لانجري 3 اكس لارج أو 4




والاسعار لا تتعدى 120


مشكورات ^_^*

----------


## ملح الطعام

اريد حبوب سيبروفيتا وشراب سيبروفيتا للاطفال من توفر لي اياه ل عمان

----------


## ::Just Me::

بنوتات اريد غتر ماركات ... هالاسبوع اذا ممكن

----------


## um.7mo0di

بغيت منظم الشنط 

وبغيت منيكان بسعر حلوو

اللي عندها اتمنى تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## الود4

خواتي منو التاجره اللي تبيع اكياس الضغط

----------


## الحنين2424

الغاليات اللي تعرف رقم صاحبة القهوة العربية والسمن الخنين أخت al_amal80 أطرشلي إياه .. لأني ضيعته وأبا منها السمن العربي عاااااااااااااااااااااااجل .. لان عندي عرس..

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

> ابغي توزيعات راقية ومب غالية لعرس و ابغيها بسرعة يعني اسبوع او 10 ايام بالكثير


خواتي ابغي توزيعااااااااااااااااااااااات حلوة وراقية ومب غالية وبليز ابغي صور لازم اتأكد من الشغل خواتي ما يستوي اخذ توزيعات على الوصف الله يهداكن

----------


## Reem dxb

:Salam Allah: 
خواتي التاجرات اللي تبيع كحل سمايلين تراسلني علي الخاص جزاها الله خير

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي علبة تحديد الحواجب الي مثل هاي حتى لو ما ركه ثانيه ما في مشكله وابا اللون البني الفاتح ضروري وشكرا

----------


## روح خلافي

ابا ملابس بنوتة بعمر 6 شهور ل 12 شهر
واباها تكون مميزة جدا وراقية وبنفس الوقت
نعومة وتكون صيفي واذا فيه ولادي بنفس هالعمر
ابا اشوفها ومشكورين مقدما ..

----------


## عسوولة دبي

ابغي تاجرة اتوفرلي توزيعات من موقع اجنبي ةالسعر معقول وانا بخبرها عن نوع التوزيع الي اباه والموقع

----------


## أشواق333

منوة اللى تاجرة اللى تبيع مكياج ماركة FOREVER52؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم

بنات ابغي لبسس حق العيد الكويتيات بس يكوون راااقي وسعر الحلو مب غااالي اطرشلي الصور ومع السعر

وابغي مكينة خبز الجباب

والسموحة

----------


## :.:UAE:.:

:.:منو تبيع مكاين الحلاقة .... و منو عندها ميدالية السيارة المضيئة :.:



مرحبتين بالخوات ....

بغيت أسأل منو عندها مكاين الحلاقة .... أبا آخذ عدة حلاقة ...

وبعد قبل كان فيه وحدة تسوي ميداليات بارقام السيايير ... ميداليات مضيئة ....


واممممممممممممممممم بعد عندي سؤال ...
من فترة شفت تاجرة تبيع طاولة للسيارة ..... بس ماعرفتها منو ....


وآخر شي .... ياريت اللي تبيع اي شي حلو وغريب للسيارات وإلا يصلح للرياييل تحط او تطرش لي رابط الموضوع



وتسلمون

----------


## غلا26

منوه من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي
دخون وعطور بسعر مناسب لني باخذ كميه كبيرة
ومكياج اوفيس بعد باخذ كمية كبيره

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاجرات كريم التسمير بالجزر 
carrot tan
يراسلني على الخاص بالصور والاسعار

----------


## شمخاويه

اباااااااااااااا علب عطووووووووووور ميني للتوزيعات


خبروووني منو تبيع

----------


## سلهوؤوده

لو سمحتن بغيت انعول من عند دلوعه امها 
بليز ضروري

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا 
في احد يقدر يوفر لي شنطة حلاقه من نزيه
بس بسعر معقول

----------


## um sahoola

> لو سمحتوا بغيت اعرف اسم عضوة قبل اتعاملت وياها اترتب من ابوظبي واترتب فالمكان اللي نباه اباها ضروري ... بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ز.... كانت حاطتلها موضوع وعارضة الاغراض اللي اتيبهن واللي مسوتنه....


انا ابغي بعد اذا تعرفوون خبروني الله يخليكم

----------


## جامعية

جلابيات مرسومه.............امممم ما اعرف شو اسمهاااا

----------


## الريم86

السلام عليييييييكم 

ممكن تسااعدوني انا مسجله يديد فالمنتدى و بصرااحه وااايد اسمع عنه وعن تعاااونهم وي بعض

ف انا ابا حد يساااعدني ف اختيار التااالي


ابا دخوون حلو يمدحون دخون ام زايد احس بس ابا اعرف احسن وااحد شو ؟

ابا المجربين ينصحوني وابا سعر منااسب هب غالي واايد 


وكريم تبيض للوجه بس بدون مايقشر واسعار مناااسبه ابا 

وعطر بعد ابا 

ف ساااااااعدوني الله يخليكم 

اتراااااااايك انا

----------


## نور القرآن

هلا بالغاليات ..

بغيت وحده تساعدني بهديه حلوة رجاليه ..

اللي عندها و عارضه هدايا رجالية مناسبه و اسعارها ما تزيد عن 1000..

و شاكره لكم ..

----------


## غرشوبة الشارجة

السلام عليكم

شحااااااالكن

بغيت أرقام حريم يسون حلويات في بوظبي

أترياااا

----------


## silent lover

بغيت شباصات للشعر أو تاجات أو شي حق الشعر للنونوو ( الشهور الاولى)

----------


## ساحة القلم

خواتي كنت شايفة صورة لعباية حلوة وما أذكر الحرمة وبأي مول ..بس يمكن البرونزي والله أعلم


ياريت تحطولي روابط مواضيع تاجرات العبي ومشكورين

----------


## ساحة القلم

أبش غشاوي كبار وساترة للكتف والذراع وتكون مرتبة وحلوة أبي روابط المواضيع ومشكورين

----------


## ميار

اخواتي شفت رابط فيه فساتين امريكيه بنوتيه 

والفستان ابيض وفيه كور مدوره اسود 

ياريت رابطه

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم لوسمحتو اريد ستاير لبيتي شكل حلو بس بعد رخيص

----------


## أحلام الماسة

مطلوب حصالة فلوس من النوع الجيد

بسعر معقول 

10 حبات

بدون صور ارواح وانيمي

يفضل من النوع القديم الي على شكل بوكس وفيها مفتاح ورقم سري

----------


## ***أم سيف***

ابا اسم التاجره او موضوعها الي تبيع زيت العجايب مال الشعر 



ضرووووووري 




فيدوني



 :Sobhan:

----------


## سامرية الليل

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتوا ابا الحصالة الذكية بسعر معقول.. 

ابا ((الحجم اليديد الكبير)) مابا الصغير.. 

ابا سعر الحصالة مع التوصيل ما يزيد عن ال 100 درهم .. 


** اللي عندها طلبي تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## الغزال ش

> السلام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحتوا ابا الحصالة الذكية بسعر معقول.. 
> 
> ابا ((الحجم اليديد الكبير)) مابا الصغير.. 
> 
> ابا سعر الحصالة مع التوصيل ما يزيد عن ال 100 درهم .. 
> 
> 
> ** اللي عندها طلبي تراسلني عالخاص


نفس الطلب

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت منظم الشنط


والتاجره الي اتبيع المنتجات الزوجيه الخاصه تتواصل وياي بغيت شي معين

----------


## banoottaa

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن اعرف ارقام تاجرات الي يفصلون مفارش واطقم للطفل والأم بعد الولاده (مدس، قماطات....الخ) في أبوظبي او دبي


وشكرا" مقدما"*

----------


## سلواه

*السلام عليكم

منو تقدر اتوفر لي كتب عن قصص الانبياء كامله 

بس باللغة الهنديه ..؟؟؟

تراسلني عالخاص*

----------


## :.:UAE:.:

اللي تبيع مكاين الحلاقة ..... ممكن تراسلني

----------


## ورده نرجس

ممكن شورتااااااااااااااااات (بجايم) مقااااااااااس (اكس لارج) .. عليهن صور وحركاااااااااااااات ..
وبالوواااااااااااان صيفيه وحلوووه ,, لان في تاجرات طرشولي بس اكس لارج نادر ما حصل شي حلو .. بس المقاسات الباجيه خباااااااااااال  :Frown:

----------


## روح باباتها

مرحبــآ 

قبل فتره شفت وايـــد مصممات فالمنتدى يفصلن عبي ..
كانت وحده تسوي أكثر شي قصات
بس نـــآسيه منو هن

فاللي تعرف روابط مواضيعهن تخبرني

----------


## الإمارات

أدور على قطع القطن اللي تكون ثلاث قطع طقم
يعني قطعتين ووياهم الشيله 
منو تبيع هالقطع؟

----------


## روح باباتها

بغيت بلاك بيري 9700 يديد ..!

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا خواتيه 
منو تروم توفر لي منيكان بسعر حلو ؟

----------


## آهات القلب

ابي نعل فلات ،،،

منو توفرها ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نبع الإبداع

تاجرات ضروري بغيت وحده اتوفرلي الرمنسيات الزوجيه .. بأسرع وقت .. وأفضل سعر .. 

لأني مسافره الاسبوع الياي وأبا آخذهم وياي .. عاجل ردو عليي بسرعه لاهنتوا

----------


## سهاري2009

بغيت مانيكان بسعر معقول

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا بجامات دلع وسوالف وحركات
وعادي شورتات او بنطلونات او برمودات

بس اهم شي حركات مش عاديات^^

----------


## الريف اليماني

مطلوووووب مكيآج جيتآ !!

----------


## انا ملاك

ياليت الي تبيع أطقم شنط ترسلي اياهم مع الصوره والسعر

----------


## ورده نرجس

> ابا بجامات دلع وسوالف وحركات
> وعادي شورتات او بنطلونات او برمودات
> 
> بس اهم شي حركات مش عاديات^^


نفس الطلب وازيد عليهن فساتين دلع قصار للحوامل وبسعر معقوووووووووووووووول ^^

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

مرحبا بنات منو من التاجرات عندها حامل المعجون 
بس يكون الحامل ... يغطي كامل المعجون.... ويكون معاه حامل الفراشي

يعني الحامل ما يخلي اي جز من المعجون امبين.... 

لأنه في وايد تاجرات عندهم... بس للاسف المعجون طالع نصه.. واحسه مش حلو
وفي تاجرات حاطات لنك لفيديو توضيحي عاليوتيوب بس الحامل فيه يكون مغطي كامل المعجون... وغير جذيه هو ابيض ومب شفاف


فاللي تقدر تأمن لي هذا يزاها الله ألف خير^^

----------


## غرشوبة الشارجة

السلام عليكم 

شحاااااااااااااااالكن

بغيت ضرووووووري أرقام حريم يسون حلويات من بوظبي

أترياكم

----------


## مريوم الأموره

لو سمحتوا بغيت المشد الأندنوسي وتسلمون لي

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أبي جلابيات للبيت خفيفه على 15 و20 باخذ كميه 

نفس جي أبي

----------


## ورده نرجس

*ابا بجامات دلع وسوالف وحركات
وعادي شورتات او بنطلونات او برمودات

بس اهم شي حركات مش عاديات^^ 
و فساتين دلع قصار للحوامل وبسعر معقوووووووووووووووول ^^*

----------


## سري في خبرتي

اذا ممكن احصل على قطع تجميل الكابتشينو بأشكال مختلفة وبسعر معقول

----------


## روز العرب

السلام عليكم خواتي
ادور بارك الله فيكم وحده تسوي قيمات وكب كيك باسعار جدا معقوله
لاني ابى كميه حق يوم الجمعه
ضروري بارك الله فيكم

----------


## بنت العين 55

ابا وحده تسوي جلابيات موديلاتهم هاديه وسمبل

----------


## al shamsiya

> أبي جلابيات للبيت خفيفه على 15 و20 باخذ كميه 
> 
> نفس جي أبي


نفس الطلب

----------


## روح الوفاء

ابا سيكل رياضي + الستيب

وابا وحده تسويلي عبايات دوام راقيه ومرتبه

وابا وحده تسويلي موديلات هاديه للبيت

وهذا كله بااسعار معقولة

----------


## *شيطونة*

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع هذا الفستان من امريكا.....نسيت اسمها ..بليز اللي تبيعه تطرش لي رساله

----------


## The Dream

ابي فساااتييين حلوووة وعااديه للكشخة وللبيت يعني حركااااات دلع ... بقصاااات عجييبة

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> مطلوب حصالة فلوس من النوع الجيد
> 
> بسعر معقول 
> 
> 10 حبات
> 
> بدون صور ارواح وانيمي
> 
> يفضل من النوع القديم الي على شكل بوكس وفيها مفتاح ورقم سري


نفس الطلب

----------


## ثلاثي مرح

من وين احصل على مدالية ع شكل ساعة

----------


## سري في خبرتي

مطلوب جهاز جري بالأذرع المتحركة بسعر معقول

مثل هذا

----------


## بدون حرية

السلام عليكم 
خواتي بغيت 
(( شاي بايوجي الامريكي الأصلي ))
أريد أعرف كم سعره ؟؟
وهل ممكن يوصل لي في ظرف 4 أيام أو أقل 
أتريا تواصلكم خواتي التاجرات

----------


## elle

مطلوب جهاز مشي بسعر حلو

----------


## BenToooH

أدور ع بوكسات للكيك
بحجم الكيك العادي
وللـ ميني كيك (12 حبة فالبوكس + بوكسات لـ6 حبات) ويفضل مع قواعد تثبيت الكيك

يعني باختصار بوكسات للكيك بأحجام مختلفة أقدر أختار منها  :Frown: 
ويكون الشكل مرتب وحلووو
يا اما سادة أبيض
أو شفاف



يارب أحصل  :Frown:

----------


## HONG

ابى دوا صراصير مفعوله ميه ميه مش فراخ الجمعيه ههههه

----------


## AMSALMA

سلام عليكم خواتي ...... بنات إلي تعرف مكان يبيع سيديات أفلام أجنية أو عربية و رسوم أطفال بس يكون واضح .... 
وإذا وحدة بتوفر لي سيديات الرسوم مثل هايدي وبومبو وسالي ويكون كامل الحلقات وواضح ... أنا بشتريه عنها 

رجاءا إلي تعرف تراسلي على الخاص

----------


## روح ياس

مراحب... بنات اللي تعاملت مع العضوه دلوعه 2008
لاتبخل عليه بالرقم..
ظرووووووووووري حبيباتي..

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ادور قطع ويل مخروز .. وقطع حرير راقيه .. كريم تبييض طبي .. تاتو الحواجب .. مكياج ..
عطر توسكنلذر .
وفي تاجره تبيع اكسسوارات تصنعها فالبيت اللي تعرف نكها اطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## ✿Ҩі®łіѕh】

هلا حبيباتي شحالكن عساكن بخير وعافيه...
الغاليات بغيت اعرف اسم التاجره الي تصمم نفس ها الاقنعه مالت العيون..
واتمى تراسلني ع الخاص للضروره القصوى بسرعه بليزززززززززززززز....

[/IMG]
[/IMG]

----------


## Amo0one

أبا دريساااات حلوووه .. تنفع للمتاااان .. 
يعني مقاسات لارج وأكس لاارج .. أشكاال حلووه .. واسعااار حلوووه 
وياليت ويا الصور

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

السلام عليكم ياحلوات 

بغيت وحده تطلبلي من النت  :Smile:

----------


## سهاري2009

ابا كاب عنابي لياهل عمره 4 شهور ونص

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي فستان حلو حق بنتي للعيد
قياس 3 سنوات
والسعر مناسب مب فوق ال 400

----------


## الراحلة

ممكن اسم التجارة الي تبين براويز وميداليات النخرج ؟

----------


## ارمانيه

ابا وحده توفرلي من سوق الجمله كريستالات احجام مختلفة ورخيصه قالولي يبيعون 4000 حبه ع 75 درهم منو بتقدر

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> ابا وحده توفرلي من سوق الجمله كريستالات احجام مختلفة ورخيصه قالولي يبيعون 4000 حبه ع 75 درهم منو بتقدر


نفس الطلب

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا هدية غريبة وفكرة يديدة لريلي .. وتكون مغلفة وزاهبة..
ما تكون اغلى من 2000.. واذكركم أبا شي غريب.. مش ساعة والا عطر.. لا شي مميزوغريب^^

وطبعا مفيد

----------


## Choco0olate

منو تقدر توفرلي هالشوز من بربري
باقل من 1000

SOFT KNOT BALLERINA SHOE 

 

سايز 40

----------


## ماباكو

بعيت قطعه زيبرا حرير او ويل .. ومب مشكله اذا كان الزيبرا مختلط بلون ثاني ...


طلبي الثاني مفارش للتسريحه والكوميدينو .. لونه ابيض او ازرق ..

----------


## وين انت ؟

> أبا دريساااات حلوووه .. تنفع للمتاااان .. 
> يعني مقاسات لارج وأكس لاارج .. أشكاال حلووه .. واسعااار حلوووه 
> وياليت ويا الصور


ياريت ووالله وانا بعد ابا . . 

ويكون صيفي وبقصات حلوة . . والوان يديده 

وبســعر حلو . . بعد

----------


## um_moza04

اذا ممكن الشنط السفر المنقطه او الي اسمها ام خماس

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بزم ديور اصليه

----------


## أم شهد2010

حلاوة رانتس

----------


## الناعمة_999

ابا منيكان مايزيد السعر عن 70 درهم وشامل التوصيل ..

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

ممكن حد يبلغني عن شركات توصيل جيدة

تتميز بسرعة التوصيل وتعاملها جيد مع العملاء

يا ريت تكون في الإمارات الشمالية

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

بنات لا تردوني بليييييييييييييييييييييز ابى جلابيات حلوه وخفيفه للحوامل 
ومكياج واكسسوارات واحذيه لا تردوني الله يخليكم ابى ازهب للعيد وما اقدر اتحرك وااااااايد

----------


## عروسة2010

هلا بنات

بليز طلبتكن ابا تاج حلووو وراقي وكلاسيك حق ليله عرسي

وابا مسكة رووعه بعد

اللي عندها وتبا تبيعه تخبرني وترسلي رساله خاصه

ولي تعرف محلات بدبي يسوون هالسوالف تخبرني

ثانكس

----------


## عسيَل

بغيت مانيكان بو ريول الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص ^_^

----------


## شذى الألحان

مــرحبــا ..

بغيــت هــديه رجاليــهــ غريبــه ومميــزه ..

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا هدية غريبة وفكرة يديدة لريلي .. وتكون مغلفة وزاهبة..
> ما تكون اغلى من 2000.. واذكركم أبا شي غريب.. مش ساعة والا عطر.. لا شي مميزوغريب^^
> 
> وطبعا مفيد


بعد أبا هدية حق ماماتي-الله يخليها لي- بعد تكون مفيدة وغريبة..
وبغيت توزيعات بأسعار مناسبة وشغل مميز باللون البنفسجي لعرس اخوي..
بس تكون زاهبة ول شي وتكون عندي ف البيت قبل تاريخ 30-6

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي مصممه اتصمم عبي رووعه

وشغل ماعليه كلام

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا الغوالي
منو التاجره اللي تصمم استكرات للهواتف

----------


## الراحلة

*ممكن اسم التجارة الي تبين براويز وميداليات التـخرج ؟*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ممكن اعرف منو ممكن يعرض لي روب رجالي للحمام بس يكون خفيف وبسعر معقول

----------


## _ام مها_

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن حد يبلغني عن شركات توصيل جيدة
> 
> تتميز بسرعة التوصيل وتعاملها جيد مع العملاء
> 
> يا ريت تكون في الإمارات الشمالية



انا بعد ادور على شركة توصيل 
ياريت يتعاملون بسلم واستلم
واتكون قريبه من عيمان 
او مدينة الرحبه

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي مغربيه حلوه للعيد
اهم شي اتكون يديده
وسعرها من اكثر عن 400 درهم

----------


## وين انت ؟

بنات احيد مره شفت تاجره تبيع لبسسس لدبه الماي 

شفتوا جهآآآز المآي البارد والحآر اللي انحط الدبه فوقه مقلوبه << 

واللبس كان ابيض ع وردي ماذكر بس كيوووت شكله حبيتــه . . ( كأنه فستان هع ) 

والمشكله نسيت نك التاجره 

اللي تعرفها تراسلني ع الخآآص واللي عندها طلبي بعد تراسلني

----------


## غــلاوي

السلام عليكم 

منو التاجره اللي كانت منزله موضوع عن بوفيه ريوق ؟؟؟ و اعتقد ف بوظبي 

ابغي ضروري

----------


## عائـشة

هلا خواتي 

ابا مانيكان جسم بدون راس 

يعني فيه ريول ويدين وجسم

----------


## عواشي2006

من تقدر توفر لي شيلة تور منغدة او شيلة فيها كريستالات تكون مناسبة للاعراس بسعر مناسب

----------


## النقبية80

جلابيه للعيد ناعمه وخفيفه وسعر مناسب

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي مصممه اتصمم عبي رووعه

وشغل ماعليه كلام

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي عباه للاعراس والعيد تكون فخمه مثل موديلات هنادي البدو
تكون مسكره كامله وشغل مايبين شو لابسه تحت 
وياليت الي تقدر توفرها لي بسرعه عندي مناسبه هالشهر

----------


## صراجة بيتنا

*
السلام عليكم خواتـــي

بغـيت (شوكلتس) كـكـاوات أوروبيه ..

شرات Notella + Gitto مع عيدان البسكوت ... وغيرهم


بطلب بكمية معقولة .. ابليز لا تتأخرن عليي


*

----------


## أم أريج

مين التاجرة الي تبيع منتج تصغير الانف

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم اريد حد يرد عليه الي يعرف عن ترتيب العرس في الصاله الاعراس

----------


## Mis.AD

ربيعتي تبا خلطه تفتح البشره بطريقه سريعه في اسبوع و بسعر معقول

----------


## حــــلاوه

انا ابى وحد تطلبلي من موقع وعمولتها معقوله ^^

----------


## سمسانه

أبغي لي تبيع قباضات أذكر نكها بالأنجليزي مرة منها بس نسيت رابطها ضروري تراسلني

----------


## Um_Afaaare

مرحبا جميعا.....
بغين احد يساعدني لاني من فتره ادور الاكسسوارات اللي ينحطن في الخيوط هذيلا اللي يسونهن فالمعارضمثل الاسماء او الحروف او في اشكال غير بلييييييييز اللي تعرف ترد عليه...ز

----------


## um_moza04

اذا اي تاجره ترسم على الدله والفناجيل والاكواب ياريت تراسلني

----------


## انسة السيدات

صباح الخير حبيباتي 


بصراحه انا من فترة شفت موضوع لوحده من العضوات اعتقد انها تاجر 
موضوعها كان تغليف هدايا ...بس كان تغليفها غير شي بالأحمر والاسود وكان شي مثل جرايد ورديه بصراحه هلكت وانا ادورها ..ما اذكر اسمها بس لو حد يعرفها ياريت يرسلي اسمها او حتى الرابط 

وثااااااااااااااااانكس

----------


## ام اليقظان

ياليت لو فيه وحده من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي تنانير وقمصان من مصانع عجمان
وملابس للاطفال ...بس اذا ممكن الكتالوج ع الخاص مع اسعار الجمله

----------


## عيون الشمس

> ابغي مصممه اتصمم عبي رووعه
> 
> وشغل ماعليه كلام


وانا بعد وتكون سنبل واسعارها حلوة

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي وحده تسويلي هديه غير شكل لريلي بمناسبة الترفيع مع شهادة تقدير 
وتكون فكرتها روعه ومحتوياتها اروع 
ما ابا اي شس تقليدي يعني ما ابا هديه عاديه

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات حبيباتي أبا حديسويلي بطاقات للأعراس 

بغيت اللي يكونون في علب او معدن اسطواني مزخرف

----------


## عذابي انت

هلا الغاليات لو سمحتو انا ادور
على وحده كانت اتبيع موبايل للاطفال 
في اربع ازرار لوحد عرفها 
بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 
يخبرني 
وشكرا واااااااااااااااايد

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي منو تسوي فواتير .. بس اسعار حلووه ..

واريد وحده تسوي شعار..

----------


## فراشة عسل

بنااااااااات منو تبيع منتج تصغير الخشم واذا في حد بيوفرلي اياه يتواصل معاي

----------


## llo0oll

حبيباتي منو عندها فستان للبيع مقاس اكس سمول- سمول سعره لا يتجاوز ال 3000 درهم ويكون مشغول بالكرستال
انتظر ردودكم عالخاص...ضروري

----------


## ورده نرجس

منو من التاجرات تبيع قمصااااااااااااان نوم بغيت الصور مع الاسعاااار عالخااااااااص ,, باسرع وقت
وطبعا باسعااااااار معقوله ,, مش ناااااااااار ^^

وشكراااااااااااا

----------


## لمسه ابداع

بنات في تاجره يمدخون دخونها اسمها بالانجلش واعتقد ساسومه ساسومي؟؟ ما اعرف هيه من بوظبي يا ليت حد يساعدني لاني طفرت وانا ادووووووورها بلاييييييييا فاييييييييده تهيء تهيء

----------


## llo0oll

حبيباتي منو عندها فستان للبيع مقاس اكس سمول- سمول سعره لا يتجاوز ال 3000 درهم ويكون مشغول بالكرستال
انتظر ردودكم عالخاص...ضروري

----------


## cup cake ..~

امم انا جايفه برنامج فالايفون مالي وبفلوس بس المشكله ماعندي كريدت كارد
منو تقدر اتساعدني اي طريقه عادي انا موافقه
والفلوس بطرشه رصيد على فونها

بلييز ضروري والبرنامج ب 0.99
الي تقدر ماتبخل علي واوعدها اكون زبونه ساعدوني بلييز الي عندها حتى لو ماكانت تاجره الي يقرا ردي وعنده بطاقه فيزا او ماستير كارد يراسلني ضروري

----------


## nwaaaaraaaa

السلام عليكم خواتي الغاليات انا ادور اللبان الذكر الاصلي (يسمونه الكندر) وفي منه انواع بس ابغي الاصلي منه عندي مريضه ومحتاجينه ضروري لان الصناعي منه ينفع حق الدخون مب الشرب الله يوفقكم ...

ضروري ساعدوني

----------


## أم مطر

بنات اللي تقدر توفر لي مثل هالقميص بالوان واشكال مختلفه 

يكون طويل للركب + كم طويل والسعر يكون اقل من 100 مب اكثر

----------


## نجمةالغالي

السلام عليكم

خواتي ادور مقص الحف البلاستيكي

سئلت التاجرتين غالية العالية ودنيتي الامارات بس طلع ان مخلص عندهم

----------


## الحولا 202

الي تعرف وحده تبيع قطع شوكت (لبرتي ) 
لاتبخل علي 


ومشكوراااااااااات

----------


## shyo0o5yha

منوهـ تقدر تطلبي من موقع سكر ............................!!!









.

----------


## M!ss Nooty

ابا وحده تطلبلي هالبطاقه ( ITUNES ) من امازون .. 

بطاقه بو 15$ ..

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

منو من التاجرات تبيع النيل ( البودرة الزرقاء للجسم ) + الورس 
بس يكون الاصلي

وخلطة الهيل بالزعفران

وشاي الزعفران

حامل المعجون 
وديزاينات لحامل الفراشي

وكله بسعر معقول.....

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

ابا جلابيات واكسسوارات واحذيه والدفع يكون مع التسليم ما احب سالفة البنوك صعبه وايد علي


وابى فستان لبنت عمرها 3 سنوات مع اكسسواراته لونه اخضر بليييييييييييييييز والشوز وياه اكيد 

وابى آلة صنع غزل البنات والدفع مع التسليم بليز

بليز ردوا علي يا تاجرات بأسرع وقت

----------


## من غرامك

ادور هالجهاز حصلته بس كان واايد غالي وما يستاهل ادفع عليه هالمبلغ

هالجهاز يخلي الشعر كيرلي لو تعرفون بكم سعره خبروني

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عباة اعراس تكون راقية جدا..
عسب يوم الرياييل يدشون ف عرس اخوي^^

----------


## أحلى ملك

> بنات اللي تقدر توفر لي مثل هالقميص بالوان واشكال مختلفه 
> 
> يكون طويل للركب + كم طويل والسعر يكون اقل من 100 مب اكثر


وانا بعد آبا منه ضرووووووووورى بليييييززززز

----------


## الراحلة

ممكن اسم التجارة الي تبين براويز وميداليات التـخرج ؟

----------


## وصووفه

بنات امنو عندها فستان خطوبه فخمه ومنفوشه للبيع والسعرمايتعدى 3000درهم
المقاس اكس لارج

----------


## بطاقه

بغيت توزيعات بمناسبة نجاح ولدي
منو التاجره ؟

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

يا تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي ستارة السرير 
شرات هاي
..

----------


## شموع الحياه

> يا تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي ستارة السرير 
> شرات هاي
> ..


وانا بعد اباااااااا منهااااااااااا

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

:Salam Allah: 

أنا تاجره يديده أبا توقيع مميز وحلو

منو تقدر تسوي لي ؟

----------


## معلمة مقهوره

ابغي البزم الرجالية الي عليها الاسم

----------


## تاتو7

مرحباااااااااااا 

تاجراتي العزيزات حبيباتي غناتاتي عمرياتي فديتكم اللي اتعرف حد يصمم مدس مع الشنطه مالته اتخبرني ابا ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري ارجوكم لا تحقروني اي وحده اتعرف زائره عضوه تاجره مشرفه اداريه اي شي اتخبرني اسم التاجره بس 

فديتكم امواااااااح

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا عباة اعراس تكون راقية جدا..
> عسب يوم الرياييل يدشون ف عرس اخوي^^

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

استشوار انستايلر نفس الي عند التاجره فقيره وكريم تملييييس ويا بعض بليز

----------


## محشومه

مسـآآكم الله بالخير خواتي

جمعتكم مبـآآركه 

بغيت اسأل عن تـآجره من العين تبيع بنـآطلين سترج أبيض و ملون مآركة امـآندا

بس مـآ اعرف اسم التاجره 

يا ريت اللي تعرف اسم التاجره او عندها لنك الموضوع تطرشه لي

يزااااكن الله خير و مشكوورات مقدمـآ

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

> ابا وحده توفرلي من سوق الجمله كريستالات احجام مختلفة ورخيصه قالولي يبيعون 4000 حبه ع 75 درهم منو بتقدر


وانا بعد ابا ^^

----------


## فوآغي

بناات ابغي مانيكان

شو الانواع اللي عندكم وشو الاسعار

----------


## ساواه

مرحبا 
انا جديده معكم بالمنتدى 
مممم ابيكم تدلوني مين تعرف العضوه اريام اللي عندها هالمفرش

http://www.almlf.com/get-6-2010-almlf_com_ysxbd44e.jpg




ضروي يابنات الله يعافيكم اللي تعرفها او تعرف رابط موضوعها تفيدني

----------


## llo0oll

حبيباتي منو عندها فستان للبيع مقاس اكس سمول- سمول سعره لا يتجاوز ال 3000 درهم ويكون مشغول بالكرستال 
انتظر ردودكم عالخاص...ضروري

----------


## ام يسور

بنااات من فتره ادور الة براااون حق الاماكن الحسااااسه الي شرااات القلم 
بليييز الي عندها ترد علي...


وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## misoka

مرحبا

بغيت سكارفات حلوات و انيقات

يستحسن يكونن ماركات ... يعني شانيل فندي و هالسوالف

و باسعار مناسبه

----------


## H I S S A

السلام عليكم

أبا لبس اول ليييييييييله 
باجي ع عرسي 3 أيام و ما حصلت 


بصصصصصصصصصصصصصصيح

----------


## وصووفه

> بنات امنو عندها فستان خطوبه فخمه ومنفوشه للبيع والسعرمايتعدى 3000درهم
> المقاس اكس لارج

----------


## Choco0olate

> منو تقدر توفرلي هالشوز من بربري
> باقل من 1000
> 
> SOFT KNOT BALLERINA SHOE 
> 
>  
> 
> سايز 40

----------


## Davinci Code

لوسمحتوا بنات

بغيت عباة السفر + رشاش الطهارة > اظنيه جي اسمه (رشاش الماي اللي نشله ويانا للسفر)

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

> استشوار انستايلر نفس الي عند التاجره فقيره وكريم تملييييس ويا بعض بليز

----------


## m.dxb88

بليز يالتاجرات 
بغيت فستان اسود وفيه كرستالات يناسب وزن 80
وابغي بحدوود 500 او 600

----------


## ورده نرجس

> منو من التاجرات تبيع قمصااااااااااااان نوم بغيت الصور مع الاسعاااار عالخااااااااص ,, باسرع وقت
> وطبعا باسعااااااار معقوله ,, مش ناااااااااار ^^
> 
> وشكراااااااااااا


محد طرشلي شي ......... ابا قمصااااااااااااااااان نووووووووووووم يزاكم الله خييير 
,,,,,,,,,, بلييييييييييييييييييز ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ^^
ابا قمصان نوم حلوه ومريحه,,

----------


## s n f o r a

الغاليات ... بغيت مشد بطن أو كورسيه يكون لقياس سمول أو مديم بيج . .

مممم وطلب ثاني بغيت بدل أو دريسات ...

وثانكس

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

قبضات كبيره حلوه بسعر حلو

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي جلابيات راقية وناعمة للعيد

----------


## أم شهد2010

تاجراتت الاسااور لو سمحتوا الصوور والاسعااار ابي كمية

----------


## Love My Babe

أدور مرآة مضيئة مثل هذي 
يكون فيها اربع درجات اضاءه منو يقدر يوفرها ؟؟

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

ابا وحدة توفر لي كرستالات باحجام والوان مختلفة =)

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيت كحل صراي للبيبي مع المرود الصفد منو توفره؟؟

----------


## سوسو77

حبيباتي منو تقدر توفرلي أكياس لبضايعي ورقية وحلوة مثل أكياس الهدايا تكون بسعر الجملة 

حجمها متوسط إلى كبير .. أو خبروني بالأحجام المتوفرة عندكم

----------


## آنسات

منو تقدر توفر لي نفس هالفستان؟

----------


## llo0oll

حبيباتي منو عندها فستان للبيع مقاس اكس سمول- سمول سعره لا يتجاوز ال 3000 درهم ويكون مشغول بالكرستال 
انتظر ردودكم عالخاص...ضروري

----------


## كلباويه

السلام عليكم بغيت العاب زوجيه بسرعة لو سمحتوا

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

> حبيباتي منو تقدر توفرلي أكياس لبضايعي ورقية وحلوة مثل أكياس الهدايا تكون بسعر الجملة 
> 
> حجمها متوسط إلى كبير .. أو خبروني بالأحجام المتوفرة عندكم


نفس الطلب

----------


## ورده نرجس

*بغيت قمصااااااااااااان نوووم ,, من التاجرات تبيع قمصان نوم ’’ واسعارها اتكون حلوه*

----------


## Miss Golden

بنات بغيت تاجرة تعرف اتعامل مع المواااقع الاجنبية لاني ابا اشتري شي منهم ومادري 

بليزززززززززززززززز

----------


## igano

بغيت وحدة تعرف تغلف هدايا بمناسبة زواج صديقتي

----------


## مرود كحالي

السلام عليكم
خوااتي التاجرات من تقدر توفر لي كواية البخار مال العبي والشيل الصغيره اللي نروم نشلها كل مكان 
ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## Miss Golden

بليزز

بغيت تاجرة تعرف اتعامل مع مواقع اجنبية بليززززز

----------


## أم حمد 1

ابا القماط البربري

بسرعه واذا معاه طقم احلى بعد

----------


## aquagirl08

السلام عليكم خواتي ... 

ممكن اعرف من وين اقدر القى نفس ها اللقنز الي في الصوره ... واااااايد عايبني 

بلييييز ساعدوني

----------


## أم مطر

هدايا مواليد .........................




حصلت طلبي 

شكرا

----------


## آم نهيآن

مرحبآ . . 

ابا لفافات الكيرلي من العظوه لي عندها اياه بشكل دائره 


وثانكس

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم
> خوااتي التاجرات من تقدر توفر لي كواية البخار مال العبي والشيل الصغيره اللي نروم نشلها كل مكان 
> ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري


اذا ممكن نفس الطلب

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ابا القماط البربري


اذا ممكن نفس الطلب

----------


## المكنونة .. ~

بنات بغيت التاجرة الي تبيع منظم الشنطة وبسعر معقول *_* وأشياء ثانية

----------


## *شيطونة*

> تاجرات .. اللي عندها هدايا مواليد جاهزه تراسلني بالصور والاسعار 
> 
> بيبي بوي ^_^


نفس الطلب

----------


## بنت الدار2

فيه أحد يقدر يوفرلي مودم الانترنت دون اشتراك يعني اقدر ادفع عنها من سنه لسنه ؟؟؟؟!!!! اذا فيه احد يقدر يوفرلي يطرشلي ع الخاص

----------


## أم نايف

ياريت لو وحده من التاجرات توفرلي الشيل الموجوده في القرية الباكستانية بالقرية العالميه بدبي
تنباع على شكل قطع قماش بالوار والوارين على طلب الزبونه
لو وحده توفرها لي لان سعرها رخيص والالوان تجنن شفتها على بنات من اهل ريلي
بس صعب اسير دبي هلايام
اللي تقدر توفرها بس تواريني الالوان
يزاكن الله خير

----------


## الغلااا العين

فديييييييييييتكن اباا هديه حق ريلي وتغلييييييييييييف يكون حلو ورااقي
بليييييييييز اللي تعرف هالسوالف ترااسلني ع خااااااااااااااص مع الصور والاسعااااااااااار 
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## logyna

اريد فساتين صيفيه طويله وبسعر حلو لخرجات النهار اللى عندها بتراسلنى

----------


## نم نم مي

التـــــــــــــاجره إلي تبيع عجينـــــــت الحشرااات اعتقد سعر العلبه 75 \\ 85

الحشـــــــــرات المتواااجده في المطبــــــــخ إلي ما تنطـــــــــراا ...

بليز رااسليني وإلي يعرف رابطت الاخت تخبرني يزاكن الله خيــــــــــــر ...

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> السلام عليكم خواتي ... 
> 
> ممكن اعرف من وين اقدر القى نفس ها اللقنز الي في الصوره ... واااااايد عايبني 
> 
> بلييييز ساعدوني


نفس الطلب

----------


## حزينة زايد

ابا حلويات للعرس

----------


## نم نم مي

> أبي جلابيات للبيت خفيفه على 15 و20 باخذ كميه 
> 
> نفس جي أبي


ابغي شراتــــــــــــهــا ،،،

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

من وين او منوه تقدر توفرلي ترولي (عربانه)مثل الي في الجمعيات حق نقل الاغراض من السياره للبيت

----------


## دمعة غرام

بغيت من بعد إذنكم وحدهـ توفرلي بـ أسرع وقت..
تي شيرتآت بناتية +اكسسوارات سوبر مان..
وأي شي حلو ومميز يتعلق بـ سوبر مان 
مثل كفرآت بلاك بيري و كفرآت لآب توب..
أو ع ـلى الأقل اللي تعرف من وين ممكن احصل
هالاشيآء ترآسلني على الخآص..
وشكرًا..~

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

عندي موديل او فكره براسي ابى وحده تفصل لي اياه طبعا بس عليها الخياطه لااكثر

انا بركب عليه سوالف الخردوات .. بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> السلام عليكم خواتي ... 
> 
> ممكن اعرف من وين اقدر القى نفس ها اللقنز الي في الصوره ... واااااايد عايبني 
> 
> بلييييز ساعدوني


نفس الطلب

----------


## أحلى قمورة

هلا الغاليات...

أنا شايفة من فترة المراضع مالت البيبي الي تكون بالبيب 

تاجرة ويانا في المنتدى تبيعهن بس ما أذكر أسمها ولا نكها ؟؟؟

بليز الي تعرف أبغيه ضروري وبسرعة لأني بسافر الاسبوع الياي وأباها حق السفر...

----------


## النقبية80

جلابيه ناعمه للعيد بسعر حلو وعبايات ساده بقصات غريبه وحلوه

----------


## miss di0r

اريد وحده تشتريلي من نت وتكون من بوظبي

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ارجووكم ابي رقم الاخت غدير القدرة على وجه السرعه للضرووورة القصوى ارجووكم

----------


## أم المزيونه33

ابغي المشد من وحده من التاجرات 

ابغي المشد اللي ايي كامل من فوق الظهر لين تحت الركب 

اللي تعرف التاجره اللي تبيعه ممكن تدلني عليه

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغييييييييت عطر ماركااااااااااات باقل من سعر السوق ,, رحتها حلوه وتثبت عالملابس رجالي ونسائي

وبغيت هذا مع البدي لوشن ماله 


منو تقدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## miss madam

ابغي الاجاااار اللي يبيعونه في القرية البحرينيه 

منو تبيعه

----------


## dream^^

منو تقدر تطلبلي موقع في النت

----------


## mnasi

السلام عليكم

شحالكم كلن بحااله

ابي توزيعات للعرس غير شكل وبسعر معقوول والعرس شهر 7

الي عندها الامكانيه تراسلني

----------


## ام احلى حمودي

مرحبا خواتي ادور على اطقم لبس الصلاه..

----------


## kash5ah_girl

خواتي أدور وحدة تقدر توفر لي الآي باد (I PAD) من أمريكا
واللي تقدر توفره تقولي بكم وكم سعته؟؟وكم ياخذ الشحن

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

> اريد فساتين صيفيه طويله وبسعر حلو لخرجات النهار اللى عندها بتراسلنى


حتى انا قلت ابا ،، ما حد عبرني  :Frown: 


فدييييييتكم اللي عندها شدوهات 
make up for life 
تتطرش لي الصور 
ابا تشكيله حلوه ،، مش كم لون !!

----------


## انفاسك هواي

بنات ابا وحده تطبع على القمصان 
والكابات 
والاكواب 
الي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص ضروري 

وابا دبدوب على شكل بيكااااتشووو كبير 
الي تقدر اتوفره لي 
تتواصل وياي باسرع وقت

----------


## ح ــد مثلي

أبا ماكينة السلاش ؟

----------


## دمعة غرام

معقولهـ ولآ تآجرهـ في المنتدى تبيع أي شي يخص سوبر مآن.؟

----------


## ورده نرجس

حبيباتي التاجرات ابغي معونتكن اللي تقدر اتوفرلي هالعطور باقل سعر ممكن اتراسلني عالخااااااص 
بسم الله نبدا>>>>>











وهذا اخر واااااااااحد

----------


## الجااآازيه

بغيت جهاز التسجيل الصوتي للتلفون منو تبيعه من التاجرات

----------


## The Dream

ابي فساتين حلوة لدلع طويله قصيره مب مهم وبأسعار حلوة

----------


## موزنا

بنات بغيت فساتين كورشيه للبنوتات الصغار

----------


## غــــــلا

مرحبا 
اللي عندها مانيكان للبيع
اتراسلني عالخاص بليز ..

----------


## BinT suLTan

ابا تاجره تطلب لي من النت .!

----------


## لؤلؤة العين

مرحبا خوتي 

انا ابغي نعول البيت ( الشباشب الدلع)

دورت وايد بس مالقيت^^

اذا ممكن ابغي اعرف اذا حد من التاجرات توفر هالنوع من النعول؟؟

----------


## Choco0olate

منو تقدر توفرلي هالشوز من بربري
باقل من 1000

SOFT KNOT BALLERINA SHOE 

 

سايز 40

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

الغاليات اللي تقدر تشوفلي 
بوك من لاكوست يكون باستيك مادري بحبل 
أبا آخذه حق ريلي متخبل عليه ومب لاقنه ... 

وبغيت التاجرة اللي تكتب الاسامي والاحرف بالبزم دورت موضوعها ما لقيته

----------


## بقايا زجاج

لو سمحتوا ،، بغيت الستيان الشفاف ظروووري

----------


## bent-amo0on

صندوق او علبه زجاج او حتى بلاستك مب مشكله .. بس اهم شي اتكون شفافه .. و الحجم مب وايد كبير .. يعني شبرين او اشوي اكثر ..

و صوره في الرابط مشابه للي اباه ....... http://roo7najd.com/up//uploads/imag...63cc73a2c8.jpg

----------


## kash5ah_girl

خواتي أدور وحدة تقدر توفر لي الآي باد (I PAD) من أمريكا
واللي تقدر توفره تقولي بكم وكم سعته؟؟وكم ياخذ الشحن

----------


## بنُوتة

بغيت استكرات للجدران بشكل حلو

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

اريد وحدة تسووووووووووووي محاااااااشي و توصلهن بووووووووظبي شوااااامخ

----------


## bent-amo0on

صندزق زجاج .. او بلاستك ... ينفع للهدايه

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

ابا القبضه اللي تمسك الستيان من ورا
بلييييز ع الخاص

----------


## أم صغيرتي

أختي طلبت مني أدورها على قلم بقرأ القرآن باللمس .. شي مثل هيك !!!!! ممكن تساعدوني لو سمحتوا

----------


## سهاري2009

توزيعات حق عرس بسعر معقول لن ابا كميه كبيره

----------


## بقايا زجاج

السلام علييكم

صار لي فتره ادور على قمصان قطن ساده طويله لين تحت منطقة الخصر وتكون عقم من جدام فياليت الي عندها تراسلني .. لني اباهم ظروري ...

مثل هاي تقريباا

بس يكونون اقطااان وعقم من جدام

http://store.a7lashe.com/upfile/images/c665d12dc2b.jpg

http://photos.azyya.com/store/up3/090219190247TjWZ.jpg

http://www.gulfson.com/vb/imgulfson/...459204.gulfson

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ابغي يونيفورمات للخدامات

----------


## BaToOoL

هلا بنااات 

يا تاجرات ابغي ميني كب كيك ويكون في صواني مرتب وحلو طعمه اهم شيء لاني بعطيه هدية في ملكة احد الاقارب ماريد اتفشل ..وابغي سعر اوكي ..وابغي تقريبا 200 حبة ....واريده يوم الجمعة اللي جاي ان شاء الله

----------


## muna.88

بغيت فساتين للايجار

----------


## فديت الضحكه

مرحبا 
منو تقدر توفرلي النامسيه المربعه 
وبعد ليزر مال الحفلات 
وأريد جهاز عرض البوربوينت الصغير

----------


## هديل المشاعر

أبي لاب توب ديل او Hp أو LG أو توشيبا

بسعر حلو و استخدام نظيف جدا او يكون يديد غير مستخدم

سعره يكون حلو ما يتجاوز الـ 1200 درهم

يا ليت المواصفات مع الصور

----------


## حليلي أغمـض

السلام عليكم .. 


هلا الغاليات ... 


طلبي بدله أو دريس حلو وراقي في اللبس مقاس ميديم او سمووول 

ياريت توفرولي اياها قبل يوم السبت

----------


## ام حمدان26

خواتي ابغي عين الجمل ويكون افضل لو من التاجره من راك لاني فراك حاليا مدة اسبوع
مب مشكله اذا من برع بس ماتتاخر عليه وتوصلني عقب اسبوع

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> أبي لاب توب ديل او Hp أو LG أو توشيبا
> 
> بسعر حلو و استخدام نظيف جدا او يكون يديد غير مستخدم
> 
> سعره يكون حلو ما يتجاوز الـ 1200 درهم
> 
> يا ليت المواصفات مع الصور




نفس الطلب بس ابغي توشيبآ  :Smile:

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

ابى لاب توب

----------


## سيد العذارى

حبايبي من تقدر تسويلي وسايط للعرس؟؟
بليز محتاجه ضروري

----------


## روح الوفاء

ابا سيكل رياضي بسعر زين........
وابا الستيب الدرج بسعر زين......

----------


## أسطورة غرام

بغيت حد يطلبلي من موقع childrensalon

----------


## حلى الروح

منو عندها ميني سيراميك يشتغل بالبطارية...........
الي عندها او تعرف مكان يبيع بالبطاريه او الشاحن يارييييييييت تخبرني

----------


## um_3frooh

بنات ياليت تقولولي منو التاجره اللي تبيع أكواب الهوت جوكليت الجاهز

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## m.dxb88

بنات 
ابغي وحده تسوويلي جلابيات النفاااااس..

وابي وحده تطبخ حلويات ضرووري هاليومين ابغيه لحفله خالتي ل 50 شخص انواع الحلويات اهم شي الطعم ويكون الترتيب حلو ومنااسب

----------


## دمعهـ

السلام عليكم ،، 

لو سمحتن بغيت مواقع للبيع الشنط الماركات و الشوز ،، و و حد يطلب لي اياهن

----------


## لولواس

: :Salam Allah: :تاجرات ابي منكم المكسراااااااات السنغافوره الطازجه يكون شويه طعمها حار الطلب الثاني ابي كاب لتغطية الشعر من داخله نايلون من برع جماش يكون قوي تستخدموون عند السبوح عشان يحمي الشعر من الماي وجزاكم الله خير........... :Laalahalaallah:  :Kafara:

----------


## fiafy

هلا خواتي

منو من التاجرات ممكن يوفر لي اللبان القديم المدور



اريد كرتونيين وبسعر حلو 

فاللي تقدر توفره لي بسرعه ما تقصر

في انتظاركن الغاليات

----------


## *^*أم أحمد*^*

*خواتي التاجرات اللي تقدر توفرلي كم شغلة من موقع معين في بريطانيا بكون شاكرة لها وبسرررررررررعة لو تكرمتوا...ويكون بسعر حلو يعني تكون الفايدة مقبولة مب الدبل والسموحة....*

----------


## دلوووعه بوظبي

حبوب تكبير الخلفيهــ

----------


## جرح صامت

> حبوب تكبير الخلفيهــ


انا بعد بس ما يكون لها اضرار

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا تاجرات
منو لالتاجره اللي تبيع بزم الاسامي
ضروري

----------


## **فوفو**

منو تقدر توفر لي فساتين <<< سمول + ميديم+اكس لارج... بشرط تكون من دبي واقدر اقايس الفستان قبل لا اخذه...

----------


## دلوووعه بوظبي

ان شاء الله نحصل

حبوب الاندونيسيه لتكبير المؤخره بسررررعه

----------


## شويخان

*منووووووووووو من تاجرات دبي 

تقدر توفر لي عطور وكريمات من محل ماركس& سبنسر

ابا من هالمحل بسسسسسسسسسس...

ضروووووووووري بليييييييييييييييييز..

تراسلني ع الخاص*

----------


## al-talee

محتاجه ادوات (فن لف الورق ) - او اي شي من منتجاته 
اللي عندها اطرش لي رساله

----------


## مـ روحه ـدمنة

بغيت وحده تسوي الهدايا واتغلفهن لاي مناااسبة تكوون...فاللي تعرف لا تبخل

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

اررررريد بودرة كووولاجين الي يشربن اليابانياااااااااااااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييييز يالتااااااااجراتتتت

----------


## سهاري2009

في وحده اتسوي حلويات من راك بالمنتدى للاعراس منو هالتاجره اللي اتعرف اتخبرني

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا وحده تطلب لي من موقع

----------


## عذووبه الحلوه

السلام عليكم بغيت الله يسلمكم وما عليكم امر بودره BN-Ben Nye بنايا ورقمهاpc-13OLDAGE وبسعر معقول لاني باخذ منها كم وحده الي تعرفها وتروم توفرها لي تراسلني ضروري واباها باسرع وقت ممكن مشكورين اتريا ردكم

----------


## سآآآآآرة

امنو تقدر توفرلي بودرة بناي والبودرة الحمرة الاصليه .

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي وحده تطلب لي من مووقع

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ادور يونيفورماااات للخدم

كانت اخت تبيعهم وعارضه صور ياريت حد يفيدني

----------


## دلوووعه بوظبي

ابى وحده تفصل لي هذا او هذا








بس يكون الفستان طويل مب قصير

وتحدد لي كم تقريبا بكلفففففففففففففففففف

----------


## lorina38

من تقدر توفر لى مكياج ماركات امريكية بكميات منوع وباسعار الجملة
maybelline - max factor - revlon - cover girl - sally hansen

----------


## Love My Babe

السلام عليكم منو تقدر توفرلي الفيتوشيب !!! ،،منو هي التاجرة من فترة وانا ادور هالتاجرة

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> ابى وحده تفصل لي هذا او هذا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا بعد ابااااااا

----------


## أحلى ملك

آبا أشتري مصاحف 

حد يدلنى جزاكم الله خير 

أبا حوالى 12 حبة ...

----------


## براءة1

بغيت كاسات بلاستيكية صغيرة مع غطاها.. شي وحده كانت تبيع

او من وين اقدر احصل  :Frown:

----------


## eman987

مرحبا
خواتي بغيت وحده تسويلي توزيعات حق عرس وتشحنهم حق لندن الي تقدر ياليت تراسلني بسرعه

----------


## طيف قلبي

*من تبيع فلاشات USB كشوخيه وستيكرات لاب توب ؟؟*

----------


## أم آمنة

منو تقدر تطلب لي من هالموقع

بشرط اني ادفع لها بالبي بال

----------


## عائـشة

مطلوب منتج تقويم الانف

----------


## عذووبه الحلوه

السلام عليكم بغيت الله يسلمكم وما عليكم امر بودره BN-Ben Nye بنايا ورقمهاpc-13OLDAGE وبسعر معقول لاني باخذ منها كم وحده الي تعرفها وتروم توفرها لي تراسلني ضروري واباها باسرع وقت ممكن مشكورين اتريا ردكم

بعدني اتريا ردكم

----------


## ارامي

بغيت قطع حرير بشيل صفوه لو سمحتوا

----------


## عمر الورد

> بنات اللي تقدر توفر لي مثل هالقميص بالوان واشكال مختلفه 
> 
> يكون طويل للركب + كم طويل والسعر يكون اقل من 100 مب اكثر


نفس الطلب باسعار حلوة

----------


## طيف الامل1

منو من التاجرات تسوي كيك حق المناسبات ؟؟انتظر الرد

----------


## برق لمع

بغيت شي من الديكور يكون مميز وسعره معقوله ابا اهديه لناس انتقلو لبيت يديد
بس ما يكون صغير ولا كبير وايد يعني حجم معقول سهل الحمل

----------


## لايف ستايل

السلام عليكم

ممكن وحده من الإمارات توفرلي تلفونات للأطفال موبايلات يعني لولو كاتي والسياره والشفايف
بس بأسعار حلوه ومناسبه
إللي عندها ترسلي عالخاص صورهم مع الأسعار  :Smile: 

والسموحه

----------


## وهج الذكرى

هلا خواتي 
منو تقدر اتوفر لي شنطة مكتوب عليها ما ركات 

بغيت الشنطه الكبيره مع الهاند باق


اباها قبل 26\6

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا وحده تطلب لي من ويب سايت

وماتبالغ في العموله

----------


## RMAD

بغيت اساور هاند ميد ناعمه بألوان حلوه 

ويفضل اساور الخيوط وبأسعار معقوله

----------


## بنوته رآك

> اريد فساتين صيفيه طويله وبسعر حلو لخرجات النهار اللى عندها بتراسلنى


مي توو ابى هالفساتين 

حتى يلست اسال تاجره تاجره  :Frown:

----------


## غــــــلا

بغيت مانيكان ..
اللي عندها ياريت تراسلني

----------


## بنت العقيد

ابا سجاده الجيب بسعر حلوو 

وما ابا كميه كبيره ^^ يعني تقريبا 20حبه

----------


## ورده نرجس

مكياج بغيت ميك اب

----------


## ريـم زايـد

خواتي بغيت مانييييييييييييكان ..

----------


## الهن2008وف

ضروري وعاجل بغيت غطاء التواليت عزكم الله بسافر يوم الاحد وابا اخذهم معاية

----------


## MOON_AD

لو سمحتوا الي تقدر توفرلي سجاد الجيب الماركات بسعر 4 درااااهم 

اريد 50 حبة اي ماركة مو مشكله

----------


## _ام مها_

ابى وحده اتسويلي بطاقات دخول طفل للأعراس 50 حبه

بس ما تتأخر الطلبه اكثر عن اسبوع

----------


## _ام مها_

ابى توزيعات 15 حبه
ابى اهديها لأمهات بمناسبة نجاح عيالهم....
السعر ما يتعدى 10 دراهم
اهم شي مايكون تحفه ولا سجاده الجيب ... ويكون شي يستفيدون منه

يا ريت اتفيدوني

----------


## مليت من غربتي

اختي ادور على كريم الكورتيزون لنفخ الخدود الاهم انه ماله اضرار بليييز بسرررعه

----------


## حرم القناص

خوااااااااااااتي مصممات العبي .. ا

السلام عليكم 

شحالكن ..

منو تقدر تصمم لي هالعبااااااااااااااااااااه ..





ضرووووووووووووري بليز ..^^

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــونيفـــــــــــورمــــ ــــــــــــــات للخدامات

----------


## أم مطر

> بنات اللي تقدر توفر لي مثل هالقميص بالوان واشكال مختلفه 
> 
> يكون طويل للركب + كم طويل والسعر يكون اقل من 100 مب اكثر

----------


## ظي وفي

ابا توزيعات تخرج روووعه وباسعار مناسبة ومعقولة 
الي تسوي طرشلي عالخاص الصور مع الاسعار بلييز باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## الهنوف1

ألعـآآب زوجيـــة ,, ورومنسيـــــــــــــآآآت .. واضـآءآآت ..و..... و..... وهالسـوآآلف ..!

ضروووري هاليوميــــــــــن .!

----------


## عن الصدعه

مرحبا

منو اللي اتبيع حاجز الباب من الاغبار والحششرات .. بنات ضروري

 :Smile:

----------


## غلا26

منو عندها كفرات وشنط حق اللابتوب باسعار مناسبة

----------


## dmo3

بغيت وحده تطلب لي من برا 
يآليت لو تكون من الامارات 
و تخبرني النسبه ع الخاص

----------


## أحلى ملك

مصاحف حجم وسط من داخل الامارات 

12 حبة 

دلونى يا جماعة الخيررررررررر

----------


## m.dxb88

فسااتين حوامل
يكون بس الشغل فوق وتحت شيفوووووووووون

----------


## لميس 2008

أبا عدسات نظر اللي تكبر العين مابا ماركت توتي وأباها بسعر معقول وتكون مدتها 6 شهور أو سنه
وأباها توصلني قبل يوم الأحد ظروري

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

السلام عليكم
ابي قمصان نوم ماكسي (طويل) مقاس 16 او 18

----------


## #أم حمداان#

السلام عليكم... بغيت استاند للسوع ... يعني تكون الساعات فيه معلقه ومصفوفة عدال بعض .. يعني سهل اني استخدم الساعة واردها من غير ما احتاج افتحها كل مرة... اممممم يعني مثل علاقة السلاسل... بس ما تكون معدن عشان ما تتخدش السوع ... وتكون بسعر زين .. وياليت بسرعة القى الرد... لاني اباها هدية..  :13 (33): 
ومشكورات من الحين...  :Smile:

----------


## شذى الألحان

تااجرات التوااقيع لفلاشيه وين مختفيات ؟؟؟

ابى توقيع فلاش بلييييز

----------


## مها الجنوب

مرحبا 

ابغي التاجرة الي تسوي عقال بدهن العود والمخلطات 

ضروووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## تغريــد

أنا أباااااا بزااااااااار ضرووووري 


بزاااااااري خلص ><

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابا فستان لعرس ربيعتي ..بس اللي تبيع الفساتين ياريت تكوون الفساتين ندها فالبلاد 

لان اخاف اطلب من بررع البلاد ويطلع هب قيااسي .

ياليت اللي عندها تتواصل ويايه عالخاااص

----------


## حرمه يديده

أتمنى من تاجرات القباضات يراسلوني بروابط منتجاتهم ،، أبي شي كشخه للعيد و العزايم الكبيره ^^

----------


## يارب اسعدني

عدسة كانون

----------


## vip^_^

مرحبآآ ,, 
آبآ بطايق وسآيط من هني ب آسرع وقت

----------


## النقبية80

فساتين صيفيه خفيفه للنهار

----------


## وصووفه

امنوه تقدر اتوفر لي لبس ليلة الحنا بحدود 500 700درهم ابليز ابسرعه
القياس اكس لارج

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا الحجاب توب اللي يكون البدي ويا غطاء الراس وأباا التاجرة من الامارات بليييييييييييييييز^^

----------


## حرم القناص

> خوااااااااااااتي مصممات العبي .. ا
> 
> السلام عليكم 
> 
> شحالكن ..
> 
> منو تقدر تصمم لي هالعبااااااااااااااااااااه ..
> 
> 
> ...





منوه تقدر بلييييييييييييز ^^

----------


## حرمه يديده

ابي المنتج اللي ينفخ الشفايف بس يكون سعره معقووووول ..

----------


## al-doja

ابغي التاجرةالي تبيع قلم التضويق العجيب تردعلي على الخاص ضروري

----------


## بنت شامبيه

اللي تبيع مكياج بن ناي والا كريولان تراسلني 
بارخص الاسعار

----------


## عن الصدعه

> مرحبا
> 
> منو اللي اتبيع حاجز الباب من الاغبار والحششرات .. بنات ضروري

----------


## الغزال ش

ابا جلابيات لندني نص كم ولا كت والوان ترا تعبت من كثر ما ادور

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا وحده تطلب لي من موقع

وماتبالغ في العموله

----------


## مزون الغلا

بنوتااااااااااااات طلب عرووووس 

ابغي قميص ليلة الدخلة ..الابيض ..وابغيه بسعر معقول ويكوون حلو وراقي وفخم 

طلبيه مستعيله بليييييز

----------


## мεмε.ρяεsтιgε

مرحببببببببببا

التاجرة الي تبيع ليقنز ياليت تطرشلي الرابط عالخاص

----------


## دلوووعه بوظبي

هيلا هوبات نقش الحنااااااااااااااااا

----------


## وين انت ؟

1- ابا فساتين قصيرة مال الكوريات عرفتوهن ؟! يعني لين الركب او اطول شوي واليد مكسس ربع كم او نص كم اوكم طويل او كت والوااااان طررر والمقاسات كبيره من اكس لارج الى اكس اكس لارج .. . والاسعار بعد مناسبه 

2 - هيلاهوبات نفش الحنا اسود واذا ملون ابا اشوف ؟

وشكراً

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> اللي تبيع مكياج بن ناي والا كريولان تراسلني 
> بارخص الاسعار


نفس الطلب

----------


## أم شهد2010

> أتمنى من تاجرات القباضات يراسلوني بروابط منتجاتهم ،، أبي شي كشخه للعيد و العزايم الكبيره ^^



نفس الطلب

----------


## glbe

نظارة ري بيان الاصليه ..~

----------


## عائـشة

مشد اندونيسي

----------


## فديتني عسل

خواتي بغيت اعرف منو العضوة اللي تبيع ساعات حائط مع لوحة فنية من نفس الرسمة

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات بغيت حد يروم ينظم عرس من ناحية افكار دخلة العروس وتزيين طاولات المعازيم والزفه وبسعر معقول

----------


## asom

بغيت اغراض بالجمله وتكون زينه وعليها اقبال واسعارها معقوله لاني حابه ابدأ تجاره ان شاء الله يعني مثل جلابيات بالدانتيل 
فساتين استرج بسيطه للبيت
اسكارفات الشيفون
صابون بدهن العود والعطور الفرنسيه
لوشنات معطره
واذا في شي ثاني وعجبني اكيد ماتردد اخاذه

----------


## النقبية80

تاجرات لو سمحتوا اريد بالطو للسفر بس مايكون للبرد عادي
فساتين صيفيه خفيفه

----------


## الخقاقة

أريد رقم حرمة بالعين تسوي أكلات وحلويات للعزايم والحفلات

----------


## دلوووعه بوظبي

ستيان يبرز الصدرررررررررررر

----------


## وين انت ؟

> 1- ابا فساتين قصيرة مال الكوريات عرفتوهن ؟! يعني لين الركب او اطول شوي واليد مكسس ربع كم او نص كم اوكم طويل او كت والوااااان طررر والمقاسات كبيره من اكس لارج الى اكس اكس لارج .. . والاسعار بعد مناسبه 
> 
> 2 - هيلاهوبات نفش الحنا اسود واذا ملون ابا اشوف ؟
> 
> وشكراً



بنات انا اقصد فستان شرات هذي ناعم وصيفي

 

يعني مب قصدي فساتييييين مناسباآآت ^_^

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي الشيل المنغده

----------


## بنت اشحفان

ابغي هديه لبيبي بوي وهدية ثانيه لبيبي قيرل وباسعار حلوه ومناسبه بليز ساعدوني

----------


## مزون الغلا

بنات ابي وحده توفرلي زيت الوزار 




ابي منه 2 او اكثر على حسب السعر 


وبعد ابي الستيان الشفاف

----------


## الناعمة_999

ابا المفرش المضيء .. مفرش الحب .. الاحمر .. بأقل سعر ممكن مع التوصيل

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغييت رابط التاجرة عفيير لجلابيات الدانتييل ورابط احلى ما فينى بعد لجلابيات الدانتييل وشكرااللى تعرفة تراسلنى

----------


## الناعمة_999

ابى وحده تفصل لي هذا او هذا









وتحدد لي كم تقريبا بكلفففففففففففففففففف

----------


## banota queen

لو سمحتو بغيت تاجرة توفر لي حنة الأعشاب الطبيعية الأصلية
وما تقصرون

----------


## وين انت ؟

ابا وحدهـ تطلبلي من موقع وبعموله معقولة 

الموقع عندي بحددلها شو ابا عسب تاخذه لي . . ويفضل اللي بتعامل معاها لو من بوظبي واذا من غير بوظبي مب مشكلـه . .

----------


## بنت الهاملي

بغيت التاجره اللي تطبع ع الورد .. أو الي عندها رابط مواضيعها

ضروري لو تشوف طلبي ترد عالخاص ...

----------


## عائـشة

ادور على هدية رجالية مميزة

ماتتعدى 500

----------


## &أم محمد&

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيفكن خواتي الغاليات 

انا دور على الحزام الاندنوسي اللي يستخدم لربط البطن بعد الولادة 

يااااريت اذا حد منكن تعرفه تدلني عليه ضروري لاني مادري وين بحصله


ولكن مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## full options

بنـــــــــــــــات ابا لاب توب 

اللي تقدر توفر لي اطرش لي ع الخاص

----------


## سمسانه

لو سمحتوا ابغي من التاجرات لي يبيعون *(كريم تكبير الصدر)*طبيعي يراسلوني ضروري 
ابغي كريم طبيعي ضروووووووري ومشكورات مقدما

----------


## شمس الامارااات

وحده من فتره كانت امنزله موضوع (شيل منغده شغل حرمه مواطنه )
ما ادري وين طار الموضوع
المهم الي اتعرفه اطرشلي اياه
ومشكورين

----------


## mis-crochet

ابغــــي المشقــر الشفاف..

الللي عندها او اللي تعــرف او تعرف التاجره اللي

تبيعــه تخبــرني ضروري هالاسبــوع...

----------


## سآآآآآرة

نك التاجرة اللي تبيع تي شيرتات سوبرمان للكبار 
واللي تقدر اتوفرلي تتواصل وياي

----------


## عائـشة

آبغي زيت حبة آلبركة , زيت سذآب , زيت حرمل

منو توفره لي

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات ادور البنات اللي يسوون زفات قصايد باسعار مناسبه

----------


## فوآغي

بنااااااااات ضروري ابغي ايس اسكيت
مال التزلج





نفس الشكل بلييييز
ويكون سايز 40 و 43
ضرووووووووري

----------


## النقبية80

ابا ملابس للسفر فساتين خفيفه ممكن

----------


## دلوووعه بوظبي

خافيسيور الستيان ورافع الصدر بان واحد

----------


## همـ الجراح ـس

> لو سمحتوا بغيت اعرف اسم عضوة قبل اتعاملت وياها اترتب لعيد زواج هي من ابوظبي واترتب فالمكان اللي نباه اباها ضروري ... بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ز.... كانت حاطتلها موضوع وعارضة الاغراض اللي اتيبهن واللي مسوتنه....



وانا وبعد ممكن تراسلني

----------


## حمامه حم

اشتريت من فترة من تاجرة لبنان دخون ،،وابغي منه هدايا للوالدة وللعاييز اللي اعرفهم 

اسم التاجرة وردة الغلا بس اكتشفت كم وحدة اسمهم وردة الغلا 1 وووردة الغلا اعتقد نجمة تقريبا 

المهم ابغي من هالدخون الجميل منها ،،وشكرا للمساعدة 

ويا ريت قبل ما اسافر ،، تاريخ سفري هو 3/7

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت حلاوة مالت اول الحمرا مدوره

----------


## мεмε.ρяεsтιgε

خوآآآآآآتــــــــي تاجرات الميك اب 

احيد قبل خذت ميك اب من تاجرة هي من ام القيوين 
تبيع ماركة اوفيس .. ابا اخذ منها ارواج وبلشرات 
اذا شافت كلامي ياليت تراسلني او الي يعرفها يطرشلي نكها عالخاص بليز

----------


## Amo0one

من متى ادور التاجره اللي تييب القهوه من ماليزياا

Coffee tree 

اللي عندهاا بلييييييز تراسلني

----------


## أم العرسان

ممكن رابط التاجره سموره اللي تيب شنط المركات الاصليه

----------


## دلوووعه بوظبي

السموحه من التاجره ><

http://img103.herosh.com/2010/02/25/521619654.jpg

ابى نفس هذ1ا

----------


## حظ Less

السلام عليكم

أبا فساتين سمبل أو دراعات أو فراشات راقيه

أنا عروس وأدور ضروري 

وشكرا

----------


## mallak24

انا عروس وأبا كل شي يخص العرايس


واللي عندها شي يخص العرايس بليييييييييييييييز يا تاجرات خبروني

----------


## مكروهتي

أبا قميص نوم تنكري ( الطالبة ) ؟

----------


## مكروهتي

أبا كمية من الاكياس الشفافه اللي يحطون فيها العبي .. ابا هالمقاس .^.^.

----------


## The Dream

ابي فستااان ابيض ينفع لحااامل .

----------


## ونه ألم

*شحالكن خواتي ابي فستان سهره ويكون بسعر معقول يعني 1000 وتحت

يكون السايز سمول / ميديم*

----------


## MAHA21

ابا قمصان طويلة واسعة للسفر 
بلييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## طيف_uae

ابي المشد الضاغط من منطقة الافخاذ لين تحت الصدر 

بليييييييييييييز

----------


## aynawiah

خواتي اريد وحدة اتوفرلي المنظمات للملابس الداخلية ..

الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

مشكووورين ^^

----------


## ***أم سيف***

ابا رابط بنكووووووووشه مالت الحلويااااااااات

----------


## مياسة العود

بنات ابا فستان اكس لارج .. بس اهم شي انه يكون من المنطقه الشرقيه ... مافيني اضرب خطوط ..ههههه

----------


## أم ريمو

اريد جهاز عين الجمل الألماني الأصلي

ضروروووووووووري قبل نهاية الأسبوع

----------


## الفراشه_007

خواتي التاجرات بغيت مخاوير مع سراويلهم اذا في احد عنده او تعرف وحده عندها من هالنوعيه 

لكم الف تحية

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*

أبي تيشيرتات صيفية .. قطعتها خفيفة

ياريت تراسلوني برابط الموضوع أو بالصور + الأسعار

و اللي يناسبني موضوعها هي اللي برد عليها و بطلب*

----------


## لولواس

:Salam Allah: تاجرااااات شطورات ابي منكم علبة التنظيف حق البديكير الابره ويا المجص العده كامله :Astaghfor:  :Kafara:

----------


## قايده الغزلان

اباا فناجين الكاكاو

ضرووووووووووري

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

اللي اتبيع قمصان طويله للسفر وعندها متوفر في البيت ... او بتقدر تيبهم قبل بداية شهر 7 .... اتراسلني ع الخاص بالرابط او الصور ^ـ^

----------


## أم ميمونة99

طلب من تاجرات ابو ظبى مين ممكن توفر لى جهاز اوربت تراك جديد االلى بكرسى او سير بس السعر بحدود 600أو700 والتسليم سلم واستلم ضرورى 
وان شاء الله مش هنختلف

----------


## أم الأامير

تااجراااااااااااااات أريد أكيااس الضغط الأصليه اللي بفتحه خاااصه للهووز المكنسه
لاني خذت من عند تاااجراات أكيااس بس للأسف مب أصليااات بعد ماشفطت الهوااء مل تقريبا ساعه ورد نفش الكيس

بلييييييييييييييييييييييز أريدهم ضروووري وأريد أحجااااااااااااام صغااار ومتوسط وكبااااار

اللي تقدر توفرلي تراااسلني

----------


## أم مطر

السلام عليكم

بنات اللي شافت موضوع حاجز الباب لمنع دخول الحشرات 

تطرش لي الرابط او التاجره اللي توفره تراسلني 

وشكرا

----------


## حرمه يديده

أبي قمصان نووووووم للأحجام الكبيره يعني 3 اكس لارج و فووووق لا احد يطرش لي اقل من هالمقااااس .. و طبعا الاسعار مناسبه ..

----------


## ام حمد123

بغييت 
شنطه لطلعه
والثانيه لاغراضي الشخصيه

----------


## نور القرآن

حبيباتي ابا وحده تفصل جلاليب بالدانتيلات ..

ابا موديلات حلوه و انيقه للنفاس ..

و اكيد ابا اسعار مناسبه و مب مبالغ فيها ..

و اذا ما عليكم امر ابا وحده من دبي ^^ او الشارجه 

اتمنى تردون عليه ..

----------


## мεмε.ρяεsтιgε

ابااااااااا ملابس اطفال ماركات ..

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـــي

نظاره carrera

----------


## мεмε.ρяεsтιgε

اسفة نسيت اكمل الرد ..

ابا ملابس اطفال ماركات من عمر سنتين ال 10 سنوات ..
وابا العدة كاااااملة للبدي كير ..

----------


## shojoon.88

حبايب قلبي بليز ابغي قمصان نوم .... الاسعار تكووون متفاوته ... ومناسبه 

ابغيهم بسرعه لربيعتي بتعرس قريب

----------


## xdxbyahx

أبااااااااا سكاااارفااات صووووف نااااعم

ضروووري قبل شهر 7 لأني أباااهن حق السفر =(

----------


## غزاله بوظبي

تاجرات منو تروم توفري سايزااات كبييييييره سكنيااات يعني حق المتااااان وملونه اوسودا عاااااادي

----------


## @الحلا كله@

بنات أريد غتر بيض وملونه وحمر
مين تقدر توفرهم لي

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا قمصان نوم روعة من كل الانواع .. وابا ملابس داخليه طقم انا عروس

وابا رومانسيات واشيا تغري وحلوة 

وابا العاب زوجيه 

وكل اللي تحتايه اي عروس

----------


## نصابو

ابا سكاارفات حق الدواااام مابا الماركات ولا ابا شيفونات
ابا اللي قطعن شويه تميل على الحرير
يعني ابا شي يثبت على الرااااااااااااااااااااس ومايزل
ياليت لو طرشون ليه الصور مع الاسعار فالخااااااااص ^_^
وثاانكس ..

----------


## غالية المري

ابغي التاجرة اللي تبيع صينية قوالب الميني ( تشيزكيك)
كانت تبيعهم الاخت ( قيثارة ) وموضوعها جديم ومغلق
( ورودة دبي) ما عندها 
اللي بتوفرلي اياها لها الجنة بعون الله

----------


## ورده نرجس

*بغيييييييييييييييييت بجايم شورتاااااااااااااااااات ((والتاجره عبويه ما ترد علينا))ما عرف ليش؟؟!!*

ابا بجايم شورتات عليها صور وحركاااااااااااااااات ,, وبسعر ما بتعدى ال35 درهم

----------


## عنا عمري

لو سمحتن بغييييييييت شنط لاب توب واللي عندها ترسلي ع الخاص صورهن

----------


## أم حمدان 7

[QUOTE=ورده نرجس;23061863]*بغيييييييييييييييييت بجايم شورتاااااااااااااااااات ((والتاجره عبويه ما ترد علينا))ما عرف ليش؟؟!!*

ابا بجايم شورتات عليها صور وحركاااااااااااااااات ,, وبسعر ما بتعدى ال35 درهم[/QUOTE
ابا نفس الطلب

----------


## أم الأامير

مرحبااااا شحاااالكم

فديتكن أنا شفت تغليف بنت الفلاسي

وعجبني العلب والسلااال وااايد روووعه

فديتج أذا تقدرن توفرن لي أيااااهم



















فديتكن أريد من السلاااااال 4 وأذا فيه ألوااااان أريد عناابي 2 وبني 2

والصناااديق أريد 6 عناااابي

فديتكن 

والله محتاااجتنهم ضرووري

أتريااااء ردكم

----------


## وصووفه

الغاليات ابغي حد يوفر لي جلابيه الفراشه ايكون لونها اخضر وكرستالات وشغل للي عليها باللون الذهبي
واتكون افري سايز

----------


## خذاني الشوق

اذا ممكن حد يوفر لي شنطة كارولينا هريرا بلييييز بنات نفس ذي او ممكن شوي ديزاين غير بس ابي نفسهااا وجزاكم الله خيرر 



او ذي اللي مصممه عليهاانا 




تكفون بنات شفولي كم اسعارهم ومن تقدر تجيبها لي مع الاسعار ابيها للعيد ساعدوني

----------


## أم مطر

السلام عليكم

بنات اللي شافت موضوع حاجز الباب لمنع دخول الحشرات 

تطرش لي الرابط او التاجره اللي توفره تراسلني 

وشكرا

----------


## وصووفه

> الغاليات ابغي حد يوفر لي جلابيه الفراشه ايكون لونها اخضر وكرستالات وشغل للي عليها باللون الذهبي
> واتكون افري سايز

----------


## nadoy2001

مرحباااا 
ادور توزيعات راقية بمناسبة تخرج أختي فاللي تعرف ممكن تراسلني لأني أباها ضروري حق الدوام وبأقرب وقت 
وأباها عطر مع كاكاو باتشي وتغليف قمة في الرقي ينفع اعطيه حتى للمدير 

منو ممكن توفر لي ؟؟ 

وأذكر من زمان شفت موضوع وحدة ع شكل باقة بس ما اتذكر منو 

فاللي ممكن تساعدني يا ليت لو تراسلني وبكون شاكرة لها

----------


## مزون همالة13$

هلا خواتي فديتكن ابا منيكان الي تقدر توفره لي..

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـــي 

نظاره carrera 











اباها من تصويركم

مابا وحده تطلبلي من النت !

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

حبيبااتي بغيت ~ شنطة بيبي بوووي ~ 

بس اتكون شويه كبيره وحلوه وسعرها حلو

----------


## nono_2

السلام عليكم 

انا محتايه اكسسوار شعر حق فستاني الابيض .. ابا اكسسوار يكون فخم وراقي واقدر احطه فشعري لما اسوي تسريحه .. 

بانتظار ردودكن خواتي

----------


## Miss Golden

حبايبي

بليزز

ابغي ماسك او صابون للبشرة الدهنية لازالة الدهون و لازالة حب الشباب ( للرجال )

----------


## _ام مها_

خواتي ابغي حد يقدر يطلبلي اشيا من موقع رالف لورين لان ماشي توصيل من الموقع لين الامارات..

مستعيلة عالطلبية لو سمحتوا ....

----------


## أم الأامير

مرحبااااا شحاااالكم

فديتكن أنا شفت تغليف بنت الفلاسي 
وعجبني العلب والسلااال وااايد روووعه 
فديتج أذا تقدرن توفرن لي أيااااهم 
 









 



 
فديتكن أريد من السلاااااال 4 وأذا فيه ألوااااان أريد عناابي 2 وبني 2 
والصناااديق أريد 6 عناااابي 
فديتكن  
والله محتاااجتنهم ضرووري 

أتريااااء ردكم

----------


## احتاجك..

> اللي اتبيع قمصان طويله للسفر وعندها متوفر في البيت ... او بتقدر تيبهم قبل بداية شهر 7 .... اتراسلني ع الخاص بالرابط او الصور ^ـ^




me 2
وبعد بغيت اسكارفات حلوة وحرير ,,
وبغيت نعلة وبوتات كعب,, وصنادل دلع( عزكم الله)..

واي شي ينفع للكشخة بس طبعا مستور لان بلبسه بره..

----------


## احتاجك..

بعد أبا ضاغط صدق يشد ويدخل الكرشة
يربت وايد بس جني هب لابسة شي!!!><

----------


## شذى الألحان

> بعد أبا ضاغط صدق يشد ويدخل الكرشة
> يربت وايد بس جني هب لابسة شي!!!><


انا ابى شئ مضموون بعد يخبي الكرشـهـ 

ومايبين اني لابسه شئ

----------


## أحلى ملك

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات اللي شافت موضوع حاجز الباب لمنع دخول الحشرات 
> 
> تطرش لي الرابط او التاجره اللي توفره تراسلني 
> 
> وشكرا



وأنا بعد أبا لو شي مقاسات أبى يكون واااااااااايد طويل لآنى الابواب عندى ما شاء الله ضخمة ^__^

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا خواتي

ياريت اللي تقدر توفرلي فستان ناعم وبسيط ومب منفوش للعيد لعمر 4 - 5 سنوات من أمريكا أو دول أجنبية
والسعر ما يتعدى 250 درهم 

وأشوفه واللي يعيبني براسلها ^_^

----------


## عواشهـ

> هلا خواتي
> 
> ياريت اللي تقدر توفرلي فستان ناعم وبسيط ومب منفوش للعيد لعمر 4 - 5 سنوات من أمريكا أو دول أجنبية
> والسعر ما يتعدى 250 درهم 
> 
> وأشوفه واللي يعيبني براسلها ^_^





انا بعد نفس الطلب بس البنت من عمر 3 - 4 او 2 -3

----------


## طيباوي

مرحبا الغوالي
ممكن حد يوفرلي الكفرات تلبيس للسرير(قصدي بدون حشو) قياس 260 في 220 أو بهذه الحدود 
ممكن الارسال على الخاص

----------


## ماطنه

السلام عليكم بغيت اعرف رقم قصايد اللي تبيع فساتين افراح للاطفال ضروري لاني عندي عرس وابغي فستان حق بنتي وحق بنات خواتي ومشكورين

----------


## عتاشي2

اريد طباخة تعرف تطبخ وتعرف اللغة الانجليزيه بعد إذا حد يعرف يرد عليه

----------


## mis-crochet

> السلام عليكم بغيت اعرف رقم قصايد اللي تبيع فساتين افراح للاطفال ضروري لاني عندي عرس وابغي فستان حق بنتي وحق بنات خواتي ومشكورين



انا بعد...

----------


## عود دبي

اذا امكن خواتي اتوفرللي حد السّوع...

حاولت اطلب من الموقع ما مشى الحال....دوّرت فساكس فيفث اللي عدنا قالولي فداماس...سألت داماس قالوا ماعدنا...

هذا اللينك..

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1277202445457




http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...=1277202488986




http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...92057&RVL=true

----------


## عنا عمري

*مرحبا

لو سمحتن اللي عندها نفس هذي النوعية من شنط اللاب ترسلي عالخاص*

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

*مرحباا.....


الغاليات الي تبيع غتر فزاع تراسلني 


شكراااا*

----------


## Miss Golden

ابغي ماسك + صابون لازالة الدهون و حب الشباب نهائيا من البشرة 

بس مب حق البنات حق الاولاد ...

----------


## ماطنه

ارجوكم ساعدوني ابغي حد يبيع فساتين اطفال للاعراس في دبي في البيوت ضروري وبسرعه

----------


## نوفانا

مرحبا

اريد وحده تساعدني عشان اشتري اغراض من موقع صيني (اغراض لي مو ماركات تقليد) لاني ماعرف كيف الطريقه واريد وحده تكون فعلا عارفه هالسوااااااااالف ضروري

----------


## كرهت الدنيا

اي وحدة تعطيني منتج يقلب الحنطيه الى بيضه ويكون مضمووون

مابي كلام فاضي خسرت فوق الالف على هالمنتدى من المدح على كريماتهم ولا شي فاااد

----------


## نور القرآن

حبيباتي ابا جلاليب حلو بدانتيلات للنفاس .. 

ردت عليه 3 بنات وحده موديلاتها ما حسيتها تنفعني لأنها كلها كت 
و الثانيه ما طرشت لي الصور .. و الثالثه اسعارها غااااااااليه وايد

----------


## كبريــاء

*السلام عليكم والرحمه

انا بخاطري اطلب عدسات طبيه من النت وتكون ملونه..nudy lens الكوريه..بس هب عارفه طريقة الطلب..في وحده اهنا تبيع بس هب للنظر..فاذا وحده تقدر تساعدني وتطلب لي..*

----------


## منولة القمورة

يابنات ياحلوات

انا قد طلبت هنا وردت على وحده اسمها akka

وبعد كذا اختفت ماترد على مسجاتي ..

وانا كنت حابه بدل رقص اللي تقدر توفر لي نوعية جيده ابي 2 او 3 على حسب 

ابغا اللي قطعتين سنتيان وتنوره ,,

ضروري يابنات الله يوفقها اللي تساعدني ..

< مع العلم اني في السعودية مو في الامارات ..


وشكرراا لكم .

----------


## silent tear

ابااااااااا صواني الكيك و ادوات القياس مالت المقادير وووو الاشيا اللي نحتاجها حق تزيين الكيك ^^

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي لنك التاجره الي امسويه خصم على الجلابليات المغربيه وكان نص السعر تقريبا

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي لبس حق الاولاد عمر 5 سنوات

بس يكون لبس مناسب حق العيد واهم شي السعر مناسب

----------


## Miss Golden

ابغي صابووون او ماسك يزيل الدهوون من الوجه

----------


## مكروهتي

قميص نوم تنكري (الطالبه)
وووووووووو
بديهات مقاس سمول ذا حد يقدر يطبعلي فيها صور كرتون .^.^. و بسعر اوكي

----------


## أم مغاوي

ابا لنك تاجرات البهارات

----------


## butterfly09

عفوا عزيزاتي سيدات الإمارات

إذا أي وحدة عندها فكرة عن كيفية توفير الجهاز التالي لي في أقرب وقت

أو مساعدتي في الحصول عليه عن طريق أحد المواقع

iphone 4G 32gb

و لكن جزيل الشكر

----------


## منذريه^_^

ياليت تساعدوني ادور ع تاجره تسوي هدايا مواليد؟؟

ياليت تحطون لي رابط ملفها ؟ او نكها؟

----------


## كوين فاشن

*هااااااااااي بنوووتآأات ،،* 

*منوو تقدر توووفر لنا كفرات بلاك بيري كيرف 8520*
*وهـــذي صوره الكفرات ( سيلكون )* 

*نبا كل هالالواااااااان ..*
** 
*حصلتهم فــ موقع ثاني ع 5 دراهم للحبه ،، بس المشكله المصنع موجود* *برع الامارات ،،* 
*ونحن نبااا حد يوووفره لنا من داخل الدووله ،،* 
*مافينا ع سوالف التحويل والشحن وغيــــــــــره . . . ^^"*

----------


## اميرة ^^

ابا بجـآيم للبنات لـ عمر 9 و 11

----------


## أم حمدآآن

عزيزااتي

أنا بحاااجة لكتالوجااات لانجري وبناااطلين وقمصااان

وبأسعااار مغرية طبعا


بااانتظاااركم

----------


## مرسى الامل

بغيت التاجره اللي تسوي كيك

----------


## كوين فاشن

*
خواتي اعيد واكرر طلبي واااااضح ،، مابا غيــــــــــر هالنوعيه من الكفرات ..

ولا الصووره مب واضحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> *هااااااااااي بنوووتآأات ،،* 
> 
> *منوو تقدر توووفر لنا كفرات بلاك بيري كيرف 8520*
> *وهـــذي صوره الكفرات ( سيلكون )* 
> 
> *نبا كل هالالواااااااان ..*
> ** 
> *حصلتهم فــ موقع ثاني ع 5 دراهم للحبه ،، بس المشكله المصنع موجود* *برع الامارات ،،* 
> *ونحن نبااا حد يوووفره لنا من داخل الدووله ،،* 
> *مافينا ع سوالف التحويل والشحن وغيــــــــــره . . . ^^"*

----------


## Bano0ota Cuta

*أنا أبي وحدة تصمم لي لبس عندي صورته
أباه حق الحفلات .. فاللي تقدر ترسل لي رسالة خاصة
وبرسل لها الصورة .. أتمنى حد يسو لي سالفة بليييز 
أباه ضروري .. ^^"*

----------


## عود دبي

بنات من تبيع المنطاد الطائر...بغيت اصغر حجم...وغير هذا اريد كتالوجااات لانجري ... بجايم...تيشرتات طوال...لبس لحوامل اذا وجد بعد...

----------


## مها الصغيرة

منو تقدر توفر لنا هالمكنسة 
انا شفتها بمنتدى سعودي تبيعة وحدة بحدود 1150 مع الشحن وعليه ضمان بس بالسعودية




وشرات هذي على ما اظن



اباها بالامارات وتكون ىاصلية الله يخليكم....
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## غلاروحي

بغيت coffee green وين أقدر أحصل واي تاجره

----------


## زمن زايد

ابغي فستانين لبنوته بعمر 3_4 سنوات والثاني 10_12 سنه يكون لاول يوم العيد وبسعر معقول

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بغيت كتلوج لانجري باسرع وقت بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## أمورة

> حبيباتي ابا جلاليب حلو بدانتيلات للنفاس .. 
> 
> ردت عليه 3 بنات وحده موديلاتها ما حسيتها تنفعني لأنها كلها كت 
> و الثانيه ما طرشت لي الصور .. و الثالثه اسعارها غااااااااليه وايد


 
نفس الطلب

بغيت جلابيات دانتيل للنفاس تكون بسيطه و نااااعمه

مابا دفاشه ولا موديلات عرووووووس و قطعتين. 

ابا شي ناعم و مريح و هاي كواليتي و يكون نص كم او كم طويل

و اسعار مناسبه

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 



بغيت جاكيتات "صيفيه" طويله وساتره للسفر 
إذا تتوفر خلال أسبوع 
شكرا

----------


## softqueen

ياريت من التاجرات اللي يبيعن سوع

بغيت ساعه رجاليه فيها بوصله عن خاطر ريلي

واللي عندها لاتبخل علي

^^

----------


## ام عمار

أدور على قماطات http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=723942

----------


## shy6o0nah

خوااتي منو عندها حرووف للاسااور ؟؟

----------


## الغــ_ــلا

مرحبا 

ادور على التاجرات اللي يطبخن ويوصلن الطلبيه لين دبااا بليييييييييييز بسرعه

----------


## خــــيوط

بنات احيد في تاجرة كانت تطبع على السيديات 

كتوزيعات .. الرسومات المطبوعه كانت رسمه بيبي بالازرق والوردي 

ياريت اللي تعرفها اطرشلي ملفها الشخصي 

بلييييييييز اباها ضروري ^^

----------


## خذانيـ الشوقـ

مرحبآ ..

ادور التاجرهـ اللي تبيع أكياس الضغط ..

ضروري حق السفر ^_^

----------


## الفراشه_007

السلام عليكم خواتي 

من تقدر توفر لي المخمريه البيضا او المحلب

----------


## مربيه

التاجرةاللى عندها منتجات ماك 
ميك آب 
تراسلنى 
ابي بالجمله

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز اريد كتلوج لانجري

----------


## ام وليد..

لو سمحتو ادور حزام الديسك دكتور للظهر


ارجو مساعدتي

----------


## mnasi

مرحباا بناات

بناات في وحده من التااجرات تبع دخوون اظن نكهاا it شي جي

الي تعرف اطرش لي لنكهاا

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

الغاليات 
ممكن الي يبيعن او يأجرن فساتين مصممين يطرشولي صور او عناوينهم
امم
و ابغي شنط ماركات تكون يديدة

----------


## احتاجك..

> me 2
> وبعد بغيت اسكارفات حلوة وحرير ,,
> وبغيت نعلة وبوتات كعب,, وصنادل دلع( عزكم الله)..
> 
> واي شي ينفع للكشخة بس طبعا مستور لان بلبسه بره..






> بعد أبا ضاغط صدق يشد ويدخل الكرشة
> يربت وايد بس جني هب لابسة شي!!!><



بنات الضاغط اللي أباه ما يكون بحمالات لان فستاني عريان شوي من فوق
يعني أبا ضاغط بس يكون من تحت الصدر بدون حمالات

----------


## بنت الطموح

كل التاجرات اللي يفصلن جلابيات للعيد و المناسبات ترسل لي رابط موضوعها واللي يعيبني براسلها ان شاء الله اريد موديلات دلع و اشياء مميزة 

اريد اسعار حلوة يعني مب اكثر عن 300 او 400 


بلييز خواتي  :Smile: 

فقط اللي يفصلن ما اريد جاهز  :Smile:

----------


## الريف اليماني

مطلوب !
*لبس هندي* للبيـع آللي عندهآ يآصبآيآ ترآسلني ..!

----------


## انفاسك هواي

بنات الي تقدر تروح الدراغون 
تدور لي دبدوب على شكل بيكاتشو وبعطيها الي تباه

----------


## ام حمده3

السلام عليكم لوسمحتن اذا شي تاجره اتبيع او تعرف حد يبيع جهاز التصنت حق الخدم اواللي ينحط في السياره ويكون نوعيه ممتازه ابغيه ضروووري وبسرعه

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

ممكن رابط ملف التاجره جروح 

وام سعيد للفساتين

----------


## onood

:Salam Allah: 

ياتاجرات - منو بتوفر لي ملابس من موقع gymboree.com

----------


## فاقده حنيته

أبي فساتين بيسطه وحلوه وراااقيه تصلح لأول يوم العيد لبنوته عمرها سنه ونص أو سنتين تقريبا 


وسعرها يكون مناسب مب غااالي وااايد

----------


## آهات القلب

ابي فستان حق بنوته عمرها سنة للعيد 
والسعر مايزيد عن 200

----------


## المهرة اللعوب

أبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا الصينيه حق الشيز كيك الي تكون فيها قوالب 12 قالب تقريبا
تنفتح من تحت
من وين أقدر أحصلها او من تقدر اتوفرها
بسعر معقووول اريد 4 صنايا

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ادور عطور موجوده في باريس غاليري اي تاجرة عندها تتواصل وياي واتمنى تكون ارخص ..

العطور اللي اباها >> the one / جلو البرتقالي /اسكادا

----------


## حبوبه 222

هلا خواتي امنوا من النقابات الشرقية من مكة

----------


## The Dream

أبي شنطة المكياااج مادري كانت عند منوو كااانت حلوه ووواااايد كبيره وسعرها ميه وشي لا أكثر .. 
اللي عندها اطررشها لي

----------


## احبج بلادي

السلام عليكم 


يلي تعرف حد من التاجرااات يبيعن بديهات ساده ملونه تخبرني بليز .. ويلي تعرف وين يبيعونهن فالعين غير برومود وسبلاش تقوولي بليز .. ثانكس مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بناااااات بللليز ابا حد يسوي كب كييييك

----------


## جنون راك

انا ابا المشد مال البطن للتنحيف ولو امكن مع الصابونه مال التتنحيف بعد 
بس بسعر معقوووول رجاء 
ومن الامارات والسموحه

----------


## مربيه

ابى ميك آب من ماك بالجمله 
بليز ياتاجرات انا ابي من مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك بس

----------


## آلكشمه

ابا 

1.شلح بمستوى شلح ام جبور

2.دانتيلات رااااااقيه

3.شنط سفر كيوت

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بغيت وحده تطشلي ورود لبره البلاد اللي تقدر ياريت تراسلني

----------


## غــلاوي

منو التاجره اللي كانت عارضه ربطات للبنوتات من امريكا اعتقد 

اتي كبيره 

يا ليت تفيدوني

----------


## ورده نرجس

بتستغربووووون شوي من طلبي ,, ابا شي يشل شعر الجسم كله مع المناطق الحساسه بدون الم 

بغيت اللي تبيع مكينه ولا كريم ولا ي شي يزيل الشعر بطريقه سهله ونظيفه واضن المتزوجاااااااااات وايد يعانون من هالشي خصه المناطق الحساسه ...

----------


## _ام مها_

خواتي ممكن وحده عندها قفازات حق الاطفال يناسب عرس لون بيج ..؟؟!!

----------


## هندالظاهري

مرحبا صبايا لوسمحتن خواتي التاجرات أبغي جهاز منحف للذقن وهو موجود في قنوات البيع 

التلفزيزنيه مثل( يو مارك) و(بريس شوب) بس مالقيته في فترة متابعتي إللي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني على 

الخاص وتحط لي صورته 



جهاز تصغير وتنحيف الذقن 

يخفف ترهلات الذقن 

سهل الاستعمال وسريع المفعول

يستعمل لمده دقيقتين في اليوم فقط

----------


## عسولة99

خواتي التاجــــرااات بليز طلبتكن طلــــــــــــب

*
بغيت حد يبيع " بوكــــــــس الحلاقــــــــة " بليز لو حد يعرف يخبرني ع الخاص* ،،\


مع الصورة بليززززز



بغيته باسرع وقت ممكن،،

----------


## بنت الاحرار

ابا وحده اتوفلي حبوب acai berry select
(الاصليه من امريكا )ضروري

----------


## غرورعبدالله

خواتي ابغي تاجرات ماكيرات ايون البيت 

وابغي تاجره اسمها على ما اظن باربي تسوي قصايد زفات

----------


## shaikhaa

منو تبيع بيجامات أطفال حلو ورخيصة (ولادية)؟

----------


## مربيه

تاجرات بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز اللى عندها ميك آب من ماك فقط تراسلنى 
ماابي غير MAC
هاى صعبه؟

----------


## Jathebeyah

في تاجرة كانت عارضة 6 غرش دخون
وينهاااااا ياليت تراسلني ضروري ..

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـــي 

نظاره 
carrera













اباها من تصويركم

مابا وحده تطلبلي من النت !

----------


## أم شهد2010

أبي رقم الأخت غدير القدزة ضروري جداجدا

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

بنآآآآآآآآت بللليز ابا وحده اتسوي كب كييييييييييك

----------


## musalel

تاجرااااااااااات منو تقدر توفر لي اكمام الدانتيل اللي تنلبس تحت العباة بسعر معقووول

----------


## _ام مها_

ابى قفاز بيج فاتح للبنات الصغار و ينفع للعرس
دانتيل او ساتان
بليييييييييييييييز محتاجته ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## _ام مها_

ابى حد يبيع *بزار عربي* غااااااااااااااااااااوي والفلفل الي فيه خفيف مب حار واااايد

واهم شي يكون جديد... وشغل بيت

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## looties

منو تبيع ستاند السلاسل 

و علاق الحيول و الساعات 

بلييييييييييز

----------


## عالية الغالية

> هلا خواتي
> 
> ياريت اللي تقدر توفرلي فستان ناعم وبسيط ومب منفوش للعيد لعمر 4 - 5 سنوات من أمريكا أو دول أجنبية
> والسعر ما يتعدى 250 درهم 
> 
> وأشوفه واللي يعيبني براسلها ^_^




نفس الطلب

----------


## الإمارات

بنات منو الي الي تبيع كب كيك وكيك وتحطه في بوكس واطرشه
ادري انه في وايد تاجرات ايبيعون كب كيك بس أنا بغيت وحده معينه
أتوقع البوكس مالها يكون مكتوب عليه اسم
واللي أذكره انها توصل طلبيات بوظبي كل آخر أسبوع

----------


## um_3bood

ابغي جلابيات دانتيل للنفاااااااااااااااااااس ضروري

----------


## mooon shj

ابغي شنط ليد حلوه

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

ابااا كب كيك .. 


بلييييييييييز ساعدوني ..

----------


## al shamsiya

ابا زيت شعر يكون وايد اوكيه للبنات الصغار عمر 3 سنوات و 4 سنوات 
اباه يغذي شعرهم ويكثفه

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا فستان او بدله راقيه لمناسبه و ما اتكون غاليه لبنت عمرها من 3_4 و 2_3

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات ابغي تاجره تطرشل غرض لبره البلاد طرشت اكثر من مره رساله لشوكلت بس مافي رد ياريت اللي تعرف وحده ثانيه تراسلني بموضوعها واسمها شكرااا

ضروري جداا

----------


## لاليك

منو التاجره اللي تبيع خلطة الصبايا (الخلط الصابونيه)

بلييييز اللي تعرفها تعطيني الينك..

اباااااااااااه ضرووري..

----------


## rayo0oma

*ابآآآ آكيآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآس بالجمله ضرووووووووووووري*

----------


## Jathebeyah

^^^

سبحان الله انا ياية الموضوع ادور هالاساور .. ان شاء الله الحين بشوف موضوعج

بناااااااات ياليت اي وحدة تبيع هالاساور تراسلني حالا حالا حالا لان واااااايد خاطري فيهم 

http://up.a7bk-a.com/img1/9xJ68130.jpg

----------


## full options

ابا القبضات اللي يمسكن الستيان اللي عندها اطرش لي ع الخاص

----------


## Jathebeyah

بناااااااااات بليز اكتبولي نك التاجرة عسيل
الي تبيع Leggings 
plz

----------


## فيري نايس للإكسسوار

> ابا زيت شعر يكون وايد اوكيه للبنات الصغار عمر 3 سنوات و 4 سنوات 
> اباه يغذي شعرهم ويكثفه


 وانا كمان وينعم الشعر ويكون مضمون

----------


## Dermatologist

اريد فراش للسرير راقي
single and king

----------


## shy6o0nah

بزنس كارد

راوني شغلكم على الخاص ..

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا فستان راقي و حلوووووووووووو لبنت عمرها 3_4 او 1_2 
و انتظر المزيد

----------


## أم مطر

تاجرات العبي راسلوني حبيباتي 

تعبت وانا ادور فالمواضيع ^^

----------


## عائـشة

> *ابآآآ آكيآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآس بالجمله ضرووووووووووووري*


نفس آلطلب ضرووووري

----------


## عائـشة

> بزنس كارد
> 
> راوني شغلكم على الخاص ..


نفس آلطلب ضرووووري

----------


## bissanza

أكياس بالجملة وتكون الاكياس كرتونية نوعية اوكي حجم وسط وكبير وشكراااااا

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

بغيت شيال صفوه او سكارفات عريضه وطويلة

بس ما تكون شفافه و صغيره

----------


## الحنونه555

بغيت مشهد slim n lift
من فترة شفت وحدة من التجارات تبيعه في المنتدى 190 درهم بس نسيت اسمها يمك جي kaka او kaak
لي تعرف رابط الموضوع مالها اطرشه لي على الخاص ^_______^

----------


## *همس*

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع نظارات رجاليه؟؟

وابغي تاجرة اوصيها على اغراض من السوق وتييبلي ياها واكيد فايدتها بتوصلها

----------


## كيفي قمر

بنآت في تآجره تسوي هدآيآ رجآليه " للآخوج ولآ زوجج "
منوو تعرف نكهآ لآتقصررر !!

----------


## بزنس كارد

ابا قمصان نوم كل الموديلات خواتي التاجرات اللي يقدرن يوفرن لي 
يليت الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## بزنس كارد

ادور بنطلون جلد اسود واحمر غامج 
موديله اللي يكون ع الجسم

----------


## بزنس كارد

ادور كورسيهات للجنزات زالتنانير
وحده من التاجرات كانت عارضتنهن بس ما حصلت موضوعها 
يليت اللي يعرفها يخبرني اسمها او يطرشلي اللينك الخاص بالموضوع

----------


## وجع قلب

حبيبتي العضوة sassmo راسليني ع الخاص بغيت اعرف جديدج .. لأني ما أعرف كيف اطلع مواضيعج وادخل صفحتج

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

> بنآت في تآجره تسوي هدآيآ رجآليه " للآخوج ولآ زوجج "
> منوو تعرف نكهآ لآتقصررر !!





> ادور كورسيهات للجنزات زالتنانير
> وحده من التاجرات كانت عارضتنهن بس ما حصلت موضوعها 
> يليت اللي يعرفها يخبرني اسمها او يطرشلي اللينك الخاص بالموضوع




نفس هالطلبين 

هدية رجالية للزوج

وكورسيهات مميزة اللي عندها


وياريت تكتبون فعنوان الرسالة عساس اميزهم بين الرسائل اللي توصلني

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

خواتي التاجرات وحدة من التاجرات تبيع كبت لملابس نيو بورن 
منو شافت مواضيعها ؟؟ ومنو تبيع الكبت ؟؟؟ 
ارجو الرد بسرعة

----------


## meshad

ابي المنكير الاسلامي 

الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## خذاني الشوق

> اذا ممكن حد يوفر لي شنطة كارولينا هريرا بلييييز بنات نفس ذي او ممكن شوي ديزاين غير بس ابي نفسهااا وجزاكم الله خيرر 
> 
> 
> 
> او ذي اللي مصممه عليهاانا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تكفون بنات شفولي كم اسعارهم ومن تقدر تجيبها لي مع الاسعار ابيها للعيد ساعدوني


مازال البحث جاريااااا

----------


## الغـــلا

ابغي من هالكفـــــــــــر وين بحصله

----------


## full options

أبا قطعه القماش اللي يحطونهاً. في الستيان ع الأكتاف ع شان ما يضغط ع الجسم 

اللي عندها اطرش لي ع الخاص

----------


## um.3hmad

الغاليات أريد وحدة تبيع البشت السعودي لطفل عمره 6 شهور

----------


## Amo0one

مجموعة كتب شوربة دجااج 
هم 8 كتب الواحد ع 20 درهم 

اللي تقدر تووفره لي بكووون شاكره لهااا

لأني انا دورته فمكتبة دبي للتوزيع ومب موجود

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مــرحبإإ بنــات...

حبيبات..أبــأ بجـــايم.... بس بجــايم يكون عليهأ (( سبوونج بوب )) اللي يعرفه يعني هع 

http://www.nick.co.uk/content/upload...llpaperbig.jpg


بجايم للكابر واذا كان في منها لصغار اوكي بعد ... يالــــيت تردوون عليه بسرررررررعه الله يخليككم


واللي عندهاا ترمسني ع الخااااص ^^

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

وبنأأأت....


الي عندهااا ( لوشنات رجاليه رااقيه ) ترمسني ع الخاااص ^^

----------


## mozani

بلييز بنات منو تعرف التاجره اللي تسوي باقه الورد ويا الكيكه و تطرشها برا يعني ناسيه اسمها بصراحه بس اباها ضروووري بليييييييييييييييز تتواصل وياي ف اقرب وقت

----------


## Jathebeyah

مرحبا تاجرات ..

ابا التاجرة توفرلي مكينه براون

الي هذي صورتها 



وابا الي صناعتها المانية ..
تراسلني عالخاص ..

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

ممكن حد يوفر لي عدسة لكاميرا كانون

سعرها بين 500-700

----------


## HONG

بنات ابي بوكسات توزيعات اقل عن عشر دراهم واذا بخمس دراهم يكون احسن حق رمضان لان ابي طلبيه 80 حبه ..

----------


## شيخة البنات2

> بغيت قمصان نوم حلوه و رومانسيات زوجيه 
> 
> وكريمات تبييض وتوحيد اللون .. او اسكراب للجسم

----------


## دلع العيم

ابغي كريم كروت من لبنان 
ابغي اسوي تاان ومب محصلتنه  :Frown:

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

أبغي جراجة أيفون للسيارة
بلييز ابغيه ضروري هالاسبوع
وكفرات hello kitty وهالسوالف

----------


## ilqa6wa

اللي عندها كريم كاروت لل تـــان تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

مطلووووب شيال كشخه ملونه للبيت 

صفوه او سكارفات يكونن عراض و طوال وموب شفافات 

يلي تعرف تاجره تبيعهن او حرمه تي للبيوت ياليت تطرشلي ع الخاااص 

ظروري خواتي 

ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## سكون الألم

بنااات أريد كريم السعد إلي من الخرااااز.. منو تبيعه..؟؟؟

----------


## مــــلاك شوق

[IMG][/IMG]

منو من خوات تبيع هالالة وجم سعرهااااااا ضروري

----------


## full options

أبا قطعه القماش اللي يحطونهاً. في الستيان ع الأكتاف ع شان ما يضغط ع الجسم 

اللي عندها اطرش لي ع الخاص

----------


## ‘ملـــM!ssـآك

> وبنأأأت....
> 
> 
> الي عندهااا ( لوشنات رجاليه رااقيه ) ترمسني ع الخاااص ^^


وانا بعد... بليز اللي عندها اطرشلي ع الخاص

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

قمصان ديور اصليه للكبار

----------


## 88AnGeL88

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني ؟
منو التاجره اللي تفصل مدسات و أطقم للبيبيهات ؟

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

ممكن بيجامات وملابس للطلعة

للأولاد 3 سنين 

بس ضروري

----------


## دلووعة بوظبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شحالكم .. فديتكم منو التاجرة اللي تبيع 

منظم حقيبة اليد

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ادور وحده تقدر تطبعلي عالتيشيرتات اي صوره اباها

ضروري بليز

----------


## وجودي غير

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني ؟
منو التاجره اللي تفصل لباس الصلاه 
يكون طقم مع السجادة الصلاه ولبس للمصحف
ضروووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## أمورة

عندنا عرووووووس
و محتاجين تاجره تطلب اغراض من فكتووريا سيكريت و مواقع امريكيه بعموله بسيطه....
مضغوطين شويه (^^: )

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات بغيت وحده تسويلي بدي كير بالبيت اللي تعرف وحده زينه ياريت ترأسلني شكرا

----------


## أم عبّآدي

فساتين بنوتات كروشييه


+



قمصان نوووم راقيه



+ 


نظاره ماركه للويه الضعيف

----------


## om_ali001

مراااااحب

لوسمحتوا خواتي من ممكن توفرلي المشد اللي ينلبس تحت الفساتين وشفت وحدة من التاجرات كانت عارضتنه نفس اللي يطلع في التلفزيون تاخذين واحد واحد مجانا
احتاجه هذا الاسبوع ضروري اللي ممكن توفره لي ترد على الخاص 

والسموحة منكم

----------


## سراب 44

خواتي اريد توزيعات حق يوم الحناء

----------


## ايشوووت

ابا بسكوت لولو الصغيرة بسكوت قدييييييييييييييييييييييييييم اباكم اتطلعونه من تحت الأرض والله خاطري فيه,,

----------


## om_ali001

مراااااحب

لوسمحتوا خواتي من ممكن توفرلي المشد اللي ينلبس تحت الفساتين وشفت وحدة من التاجرات كانت عارضتنه نفس اللي يطلع في التلفزيون تاخذين واحد واحد مجانا
احتاجه هذا الاسبوع ضروري اللي ممكن توفره لي ترد على الخاص 

والسموحة منكم

----------


## ام سواف UK

بنات انا ادور الشراشف الساتان بليز ابغيهم يوم الجمعه ساعدوني واستكرات الشفايف منو من التاجرات بتساعدني بارك الله فيكم يارب ساعدوني بليز

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

ابي مفرش ولاده للاولاد ممكن اتراويني بالصور بحدود ال1000 اب يالطقم بالكامل مو مشكله لو مستعمل نظييييييييييييف

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> أبغي جراجة أيفون للسيارة
> بلييز ابغيه ضروري هالاسبوع
> وكفرات hello kitty وهالسوالف

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي نص درزن منظم الشنطة ونص درزن حامل الشنطةباسرع وقت ممكن // طبعا لارخص سعر باخذهم

----------


## سهاري2009

بغيت لانجري غريب ومميز هديه لعروس

----------


## احبج بلادي

ابا سكااارفاااااااااااااااااات بليز

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي رابط التاجره ملاك موروكو وهي تاجره
جي نكها بس بالانجليزي
ضرووووري

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي كرتون هداية بسعر الجملة كمية حجم وسط

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

السمووحه منكم بغيت استكرات للجدران 
ع شخصية هانا مونتانا ونكون باللون العيناوي

----------


## The Dream

مكينة الشوكلاه بارخص الاسعااار ضروووري

----------


## عواشهـ

*تاجرات الاكل من راس الخيمه..

باخذ سعر ارخص وحده خخخخخخخ
ابا وحده اتسوي كل هاي الاشياء عسب التوصيل ما يظهر علي وايد
جيس كيك الي فالاكواب
محشي ملفوف
ميني كب كيك..
ابا ارخص الاسععااااااااااااار فديتكم بطلب كميه...حق يوم اليمعه هااا*

----------


## ام المزيون

خــــواتي

بغيت اعشاب او شراب او تحاميل او .... او ...... , للتطهير والتضييق ...................

*_*

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

خوااتي بغيت جلابيات ويا شيلهن بس مقاسات كبيرة تكون واسعارهن تكون معقوولة

----------


## The Dream

ابي ماكينة الفاوندو مال الشوكلااته اصغررر حجم ..

----------


## Miss Jo0ouri

منوه يقدر يوفرلي كريم جنين القمح  :Smile:

----------


## نهر الحياه

السلام عليكم

محتاجة مفارش للكوميدينو والتسريحة والطاولات

----------


## om_ali001

مراااااحب

لوسمحتوا خواتي من ممكن توفرلي المشد اللي ينلبس تحت الفساتين وشفت وحدة من التاجرات كانت عارضتنه نفس اللي يطلع في التلفزيون تاخذين واحد واحد مجانا
احتاجه هذا الاسبوع ضروري اللي ممكن توفره لي ترد على الخاص 

والسموحة منكم

----------


## looties

بنات ابا حامل الحيول و الاساور الاسود 

تعبت وانا ادور حد يبيعها

----------


## ميرة11

بغيت صينية التقديم عندي صوره الي تقدر تسويها لي تراسلني بس بسرعة بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## بزنس كارد

ادور على وحده من التاجرات كانت عارضه في موضوع كامل كورسيهات وبناطلين هي تفصلهم بالطلب
الكورسيهات للحفلات والمناسبات مب ينلبسن تحت الملابس

----------


## بزنس كارد

بغيت بنطلون جلد ع الجسم اللون احمر او اسود 
حبيباتي اللي راسلوني انا ادور بنطلون مب استرتشات

----------


## تغريــد

أنا بغيت تلبيسات حلوة حق الكلينكس والزبالة وأنتو بكراامه أباها من الخاام

وأباها مميزة

----------


## وصووفه

ابلييييز ابغي لبس شعبي ابليز لي ليلة الحنا جاكيت اي الصدريه ابغيها قبل يوم الاربعاء او اللي تعر ف وين ينباع لا تبخل علي

----------


## عود دبي

اللي اتبيع و تشتري ...السمن العربي,اليقط ,اللبن, الجامي, والروبه, اتراسلني...

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالشنط ؟؟

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

ملابس اولاد عمر 3 سنين للطلعة

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنااات أبغي جلابيات حلوة و فخمة لارج واباها بااجر بليييييز

----------


## معاني الود

خلاص حصلت :Smile:

----------


## سمسومة بدر

تاجرات بغيت شرايط الساتان اللي يكتبون عليها العبارات مثل عبارات الولاده
ظروووووووووووري

----------


## dl3a_uae

في تاجرة كانت تبيع ليتات وشموع تشتغل على بطارية وعدة الوان 

منو هاي ياربي ماعرف 
نسيت اسمها 

ياريت لو هي تقرا أو اي حد يشوف كلامي يبلغها 
تراسلني

----------


## روز العرب

السلام عليكم
اريد لو سمحتوا ابواك رجاليه بعقمه كواليتي مرتب
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## عـروس 2010

بنات منوه عندها الحصاله الذكيه وسعرها يكون مناسب .. بليز تراسلني عالخاص .. واذا حصلتها بعلمكم

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات بليييييييز ابي وحده تيي البيت وتسوي بدي كير ومنكير

----------


## أم شهد2010

لو سمحتو خواتي ابي نص درزن من هذا 






وابي اللي يحطونه الطاولة ويشيل الشنطة مدري عرفتوه ولا لا ؟؟؟؟

هو حديده واللي فوق تكون حديده دائرية فيها كرستالات او اي شي ....

ابي منه 6 حبات 


لاقل شعر وباقرب فرصه

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـــي 

نظاره 
carrera













اباها من تصويركم

مابا وحده تطلبلي من النت !

----------


## عائـشة

طبآخآت من آلعين ضروووري 

ويسون كيك بعد

----------


## Bent 5alid

بغيت تاجرة من الامارات تبيع مكينة براون للمناطق الحساسة ؟؟

ضروووري

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا 
بليز ابا منيكان .. وسعرها مايتعدى ال 80 درهم .. وشامله سعر التوصيل ..

----------


## بنتـ الهوآمير

> بغيت جهاز التسجيل الصوتي للتلفون منو تبيعه من التاجرات




حتى انا ^^

----------


## بنتـ الهوآمير

*ابغـــي جلابيــــه لونها اصفـــر او برتقالي ..

جلابيه مناسبات .. يديده هب ملوسبه ..

بقصااات غريبه .. والسعر ما يتعدى 350 درهم ..*

----------


## HONG

:Salam Allah: 
امس سرت السوق ادور سله فاضيه عشان احط فيها قطع شوكولاته بس ما حصلت 

اللي تعرف وين موجوده في ابوظبي تخبرني او وين اقدر احصل سله فيها حلاوه

----------


## سوارة

بجايم حق بنت 3 سنين وولد قصير سنه 
وابا جلابيات بيت حقي بس مب الجاهز لا شغل حلو ودانتيلات

----------


## A & M

يالغاليات بغيت اسامي وارقام تاجرات يمكيجن

ياريت احصل رد منكن

----------


## دلوعة1

ابغي تنورة وقميص لعمر 12 و13 الوان واشكال حلوة سواء جاهز او تفصيل ابقي شي حلوو للعيد

----------


## عالم

> مرحبا 
> بليز ابا منيكان .. وسعرها مايتعدى ال 80 درهم .. وشامله سعر التوصيل ..


نفس الطلب

----------


## kash5ah_girl

التاجرات اللي تقدر توفر لي بالطو أو جاكيت يوصل لتحت الركبة لوزن 60 وياريت يكون أسود أو بني 

+ بوت بدون كعب قياس 40 أو 41 أسود أو بني

اللي اطرش لي رسالة بدون صورة أو أسعار ما برد عليها وياريت الأسعار ما تبالغون فيها

----------


## مزون همالة13$

هلا خواتي ..
من اسبوع او اكثر طلبت منيكان وكلمنتي وحده من الاخوات واتفقت وياها وعطيتها بياناتي ..بس المشكله انها طولت علي ،،وأنا امتسح عندي كل الرسائل ..مادري يمكن اسمها عواش او عوشه ..
ياليت اختي تتواصلين معي في اسرع وقت..

----------


## ارامي

ابا رابط العضوه كعبيه اللي تبيع براقع ياريت اطرشولي اياه

----------


## ريـم زايـد

ابغي مانييييييييييييييييكان للبيع

----------


## سكون الألم

أريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد كريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم السعد إلــــي من الخرااز...!!
إلي تعرف أي تاجرة تبيعه أريده ضروووووووووووووووووووري..
بلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـيززز..

----------


## ام العذارى

بغيت اطقم نفاس

----------


## كريستال

اللي تقدر توفر لي شراشف كنج سايز أبيض وأحمر ساده ومن كل لون درزنين وبسعر جمله حلو تتواصل معاي عالخاص ..

تحيااتي ..

----------


## Miss Golden

بنات 

بغيت تاجرة تعرف تتعامل مع مواقع اجنبية

----------


## ام سواف UK

بنات ادور الابجوره ستار بيوتي منو تقدر اتوفرها لي خلال هالايام

----------


## ام سواف UK

في بعد ابجورات فيها كلام منو عندها ياريت تقولي

----------


## cool woman

ابا مرهم من موقع امازون اسمه بالانجليزي A+D ointment وشكل العلبه تكون مثل معجون الاسنان ابي عدد 2 اللي تقدر توفر لي اياه بليز اباه ضروري

----------


## أم عبّآدي

نظارااااات ماركاات

----------


## شيخووه

مرحبا 
يالتاجرااات منو يبيع مانيكاااان اباااه ضروري

----------


## عن الصدعه

بنااات منو من التاجرات ايبعن الاكواب البلاستيكيه حق الحلىىى ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ومضة إبدآع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ابحث عن مصاحف زينة صغيرة رسمية
(10) مصاحف
اريدها باجر ضروري جدااااااا
ممكن حد يقدر يوفرلي اياها ويوصلها لي

----------


## somebody

امممممممممممممممممممممم
السلام عليكم

بغيت اسكارفات سيفون الدبل

بليز طرشولي الصور ولا اللنك ع الخاص 

وشكراا

----------


## om maitha

بغيت منيكان للأطفال يعني بعمر سنة أو أقل منو يقدر يوفرها لي خواتي ؟
وبعد من يقدر يوفر لي العلامة القماش اللي تنحط في الملابس الجاهزة ، بالاسم اللي اريدة لان المطبعة ما فادتني بهذا الخصوص يقولون ما عندهم خامات القماش كل اللي عندهم ورق بس 
(( ياريت طلبي يكون واضح )) وترى الكمية اللي ابغاها بحدود 500 قطعة 
ويريت ما تتاخرون علي بالرد لاني مستعجلة كثيييييييييييير خواتي 
والله يجزاكم الجنة يارب

----------


## الغـــلا

> ابغي من هالكفـــــــــــر وين بحصله

----------


## برق لمع

منو بتوفر لي انبولات الكولاجين من ايفا


بس ابا تاجره من الامارات

----------


## Miss Golden

بليزززز

ابغي تاجرة تعرف تعامل مع مواقع اجنبية

----------


## فوآغي

ابغـــي 

نظاره 
carrera













اباها من تصويركم

مابا وحده تطلبلي من النت !

----------


## نصابو

مرحب ..
بغيت هديه حق اخوانيهـ الـ 3 لوووول توني مستلمه الراتب وهب عارفه شو اخذ لهم ..
وابا هديه حق امايه .. ماريد قطع ودخون وهالسوالف امايه ماشاءالله كبتها ممزور
وهديه حق ختيه العوده ..
ياليت اللي عندها اشياا غاويه وتشوفها مناسبه للي ذكرتهم تراسلينــه
اطرش ليه الصور + الاسعار ,, 
وثانكس حبيباتي ..

----------


## aynawiah

هلا بنااات اريد قطع للعيد ورمضان بس تكوون حلوة ومش غالية في نفس الوقت ^_^


شكراً

----------


## كتومه

خواتي بغيت شي من مصر !!! 
منوه تقدر اتوفر لي اياااااه بدون المبالغه فالسعر !!!

----------


## برق لمع

منو بتوفر لي انبولات الكولاجين من ايفا


بس ابا تاجره من الامارات

----------


## Miss Golden

بليزززززز


ابغي تاجرة تعرف تعامل مع مواقع اجنبية.........................

----------


## ام ميثه 2006

ابا التاجره الي تبيع شحاطات للبيت

----------


## منذريه^_^

ابا مانيكاااااااان

----------


## ميار

مين بتوفرلي من ادوات الخياطه شرايط منوعه وملونه نوعيتها ممتازه ومطفي عليه اشكال وتشكيلات وساده

----------


## ترف الصبا

بناات منو تبيع نظارة ray ban?
ابا ضروووووووري

----------


## شوق الامارات

السلام عليكم 
من تقدر توفر لي صياني ميني شيز كيك الصغار الي ينفتحن من تحت بليز ضروري وتكون نوعيه ممتازه 
انتظركم

----------


## {الملكـــة}

مرحبا^^

بغيت استكر للبلاك بيري مع الثيم احيد كانت تاجرة اتسويه
بليييييييييييييز راسليني...

----------


## om_ali001

لو سمحتو من ممكن توفرلي منيكان ويكون سعره مايتعدى ال 80 درهم ..

----------


## عائـشة

آبغي تآجرآت يسون آكل من آلعين

بآلصور وآلقآئمة وآلاسعآر

----------


## Miss fat

ابا تاجرة تبيع عبايات بقصااات للدوام

----------


## بنتـ الهوآمير

ابغي جلابيه مناسبااات يديده هب ملبووووسه .. برتقاليه او صفرااااااا

والسعر ما يتعدى 350 درهم ..

----------


## ملح و سكر

أبا بانتي السليكون اللي فيه جزء طري كأنه جزء من المؤخرة و ينحط ف جيوب البانتي من فوق

----------


## الاميررره

ابا تاجره اسويلي وسائط لمناسبه

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت التاجره ام يحيى
اللي تقدر تطرشلي رابط ملفها يزاها الله كل خير

----------


## هديل المشاعر

يا ليت التاجرات اللي يبيعن قطع الحرير الطبيعي مع الفصوص يراسلوني 

حابة اشوف يديدكم  :Smile:

----------


## om maitha

قالوا لي انه في تاجرة تسوي فساتين كورشية للبنوتات بس مدري من هي ياريت تراسلني

----------


## سوارة

> آبغي تآجرآت يسون آكل من آلعين
> 
> بآلصور وآلقآئمة وآلاسعآر


انا بعد

----------


## عليونة

ابا دبه غاز الهيليوم الصغيرة لنفخ البالونات
اسمها box'o' balloons
او اي نوع ثاني بس تكون صغيرة وسعرها معقول عندي مناسب تاريخ 9 يوليو يعني شهر 7 اباها قبل هالتاريخ ياريت تفيدوني
وهاذي صورته
اضغطي عالرابط بتطلع الصورة
http://www.zebadeespartybouncers.co....ns-300x248.jpg

----------


## ام سعووودي

*مرحبا خواتي العزيزات 
ابغي مساعدة منكم انا حامل في الشهر الثامن وولادتي اول الشهر ال9 ( عملية) 
بغيت وحدة تسويلي توزيعات ومتخصصة في هالشي وتكون راقية وسعرها اوكي 
تراسلني عالخاص مع عرض السعر وشكل التوزيعات 
ولكن جزيل الشكر*

----------


## classic1981

مرحبا .. أنا في خاطري عباية فيها شغل ترتر شراة كوليكشن داس للعبايات و شكرا..

----------


## احبج بلادي

كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700  :Smile:

----------


## تغريــد

أنا أبا كـــــــل شي


خخخخخخ


أنا أبا منظم الكبت ومنظم الأحذية وعلاقة مال المساحات مال المطبخ 
أي شي يخص الترتيب أباااه هي وأبا بوكسات حلوة حق أغراض عيالي

----------


## clickae

بغيت الجهاز اللي يدفي البيبي وايبس واللي عندها اتراسلني عالخاص اذا ممكن

----------


## العطر

> طبآخآت من آلعين ضروووري 
> 
> ويسون كيك بعد

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

آبا بلوزات طوييييييييلة لين الركبة واسعة وفضفاضة 

ما آبا استرتشات اللى تمسك بالجسم !!!

ثلث كم أو بكم ...

أرجو أرسال الصور والأسعار 

ومشكورين مقدماً ^_^

----------


## الوساميه

ابا تحاميل تكبير الموخره بس تكون مضمونه وابا اعرف طريقه استخادمها وشي يكبر الصدر لربيعتي ويكون مضمووووووووووووووووووووووون ..

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا دبه غاز الهيليوم الصغيرة لنفخ البالونات
> اسمها box'o' balloons
> او اي نوع ثاني بس تكون صغيرة وسعرها معقول عندي مناسب تاريخ 9 يوليو يعني شهر 7 اباها قبل هالتاريخ ياريت تفيدوني
> وهاذي صورته
> اضغطي عالرابط بتطلع الصورة
> http://www.zebadeespartybouncers.co....ns-300x248.jpg


بس اباها لشهر 11 وياريت تكون عندي قبل بيكون وايد احسن

----------


## أم مطر

ضروري بنات ...... 

مطلوب جلابيات او فساتين ام علي فيرست مود 
جاهزه قياس اكس لارج 

بغيت اشوف كذا موديل والاسعار تكون مناسبه

----------


## بنتـ الهوآمير

ابغي جلابيه مناسبااات يديده هب ملبووووسه .. برتقاليه او صفرااااااا

والسعر ما يتعدى 350 درهم ..

----------


## أم حمدان 7

وين احصل نفس الكفر

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي لو سمحتوا .. ابي منظم الشنطة 6 حبات على وجه السرعه يعني يكونون قبل الثلاثااااا هذا عندي .. وب40 درهم لا غير 




والطلب الثاني حامل الشنطة 



ويكون سعره ب35 او اقل ابي منه 6 حبات ارجوووكم خواتي ضرووري جدا جدا

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

آبا بلوزات طوييييييييلة لين الركبة واسعة وفضفاضة 

ما آبا استرتشات اللى تمسك بالجسم !!!

ثلث كم أو بكم ...

أرجو أرسال الصور والأسعار 

ومشكورين مقدماً ^_^

----------


## نوراسلام

خواتي التاجرات مين تبيع مكسرات جديدة فرييييييييييييييييييييييييش
تراسلني

----------


## كبرتني يا هم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
خواتي التاجرات منو تبيع نفس هالغرض ... 
 
او نفس هذا  
 
ويعطيكم العافيه

----------


## *همس*

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع اللهوم والغسول؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## روح الصمت

منو التاجره اللي تسوي ايميلات و MMS دعوة للزفاف ؟ 
بليز خبروووني

----------


## mero0oh

لو سمحتوا ساعدوني بغيت اسأل عن التاجره الي تبي تبيع كل اساورها ب 1000درهم
مب ذاكره اسمها ولا في اي مول الموضوع

ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدوني

----------


## منذريه^_^

منو من التاجرات تروم تتوفري اغراض من موقع .amazon

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ابغي سمنة صنع امارتية مية بالمية ما ابغي حق محلات


وابغي مخمرية والي تعرف تاجرة تبيع ومجربة تراسلني

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

منووو التاااجره بتسااعدني ابا اسوىMMS دعووه للعرس

----------


## سلامة عيونكم

> منو من التاجرات تروم تتوفري اغراض من موقع .amazon



*مـــي تووووو 

نفس الطلــــب بليييييييييييز ^^*

----------


## full options

ابا حد يسويلي توقيع ويكون شغلها حلو  :Smile:

----------


## malak_AD

مقشر يوكو منو التاجره اللي توفره؟؟؟ ابى نفس ثاني واحد بضبط بالتمر الهندي






بس ثلاث حبات منه

----------


## ღcute girlღ

*ابـــــــــــا حمام السونا من نزيه .. نفس الصوره بالظبط ..


*

----------


## ام سلطآن

السلام عليكم 

ابغي تاجره توفر لي جهاز تركيب الفصوص على الفونات والاشياء الثانيه 

بس بسرعه بلييييز 

والسموحه منكن , 

::

----------


## لمعة خرز

مطلوب عبايات بقصات بس اباهم يداد غير مستعملات...


بليز لازم تتوفر فيهم هالشروط


السعر ما اباه غالي يعني بالآلاف لاني اباهم لربيعتي وميزانيتها قليلة
تبا العبايات بسيطة وبقصات
اهم شي تكون موديلات جديدة


راسلوني وانا بشوف الصور بليز ما ابا رساله من دون صور واسعار... يعني لازم صور واسعار...

طرشولي الرسايل ولو عجبني شي برد عليكم ^_^

----------


## malak_AD

> مقشر يوكو منو التاجره اللي توفره؟؟؟ ابى نفس ثاني واحد بضبط بالتمر الهندي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بس ثلاث حبات منه

----------


## HONG

اللي عندها حبوب تنفخ الخدود شويه تراسلني على الخاص مع شرح محتويات الحبوب
واذا اشتريت منها وما حصلت نتيجه بترد لي البيزات

----------


## أم شهد2010

> خواتي لو سمحتوا .. ابي منظم الشنطةدرزن على وجه السرعه يعني يكونون قبل الثلاثااااا هذا عندي .. وبأقل من 40 لاني باخذ كمية ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والطلب الثاني حامل الشنطة 
> 
> 
> 
> ويكون سعره ب35 او اقل ابي منه 6 حبات ارجوووكم خواتي ضرووري جدا جدا





تم تعديل الطلب

----------


## آهات القلب

ابي نعل حق البيت بأشكال حلوة والوان 

ياريت تراسلني بالصور والسعر

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

خواتي الغاليات..اذا ممكن أحصل على غطاء التواليت 100 حبة وبسعر معقول

----------


## بنتـ الهوآمير

ابغي جلابيه صفرااا او برتقاليه ..

والسعر ما يتعدى 350 درهــم

جلابيه مناسبااات يديده هب ملبووووسه ..

----------


## قلبي مكسور

بغيت هالبيبي ديور لعمر سنتين بليز اللي توفره لاتبخل علي (الفستان + الجوتي) مااريد شي مستعمل 
فديتكن اريد الصوره والتواصل على الخاص

----------


## أم عبّآدي

نظارات ماركات ..
يُرجى ارسال الصور..
اللي تطرش لي رساله بدون صور ما برد عليها تسمحلي

----------


## jotem

*بنات اللي تبيع استااااند الاساور _ الاسفنجه ..*  

*ياليت اللي عندها تراسلي ع الخااااااااااااص ..*

----------


## أحلى ملك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> آبا بلوزات طوييييييييلة لين الركبة واسعة وفضفاضة 
> 
> ما آبا استرتشات اللى تمسك بالجسم !!!
> 
> ثلث كم أو بكم ...
> 
> أرجو أرسال الصور والأسعار 
> ...



أكررررررررررر الطلب !!!

----------


## لمسة إبداع

اللي تقدر توفرلي عشبه أملج + عشبة السعد

واكون شااكرة لها

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

خواتي التاجرات 
1. من منكن عندها الأكياس القماشية الخاصة لحفظ الفساتين والموديلات،،،،،،
2. وبعد من منكن تبيع الشورتات القطن والسترتش لين تحت الركب وتلبس للمقاسات كبيرة شوي،،، 
(((((رجاءاً مع الصور)))))

----------


## فديتني دلوعه

هلا التاجره لي تبيع المشقر الشفاف ممكن تراسلني

----------


## الدانه 2009

ابا حد يسويلي توقيع ويكون شغلها حلو والسعر مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## أم مريم 22

العضوة اللى توفرا للوحات

----------


## غرورعبدالله

حبيباتي ابي وحده تسوي جلابيات كويتيه

----------


## مارية المهيري

مطلووووب .. بوكس الساعات والخواتم ..
ما أبغي كل واحد بروحه .. أبغيهم مع بعض ف بوكس واحد ..
وأبغي شي رااااقي ^^

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

منو التاجره اللي تسوي فيونكات راقيه وتخصصها جيه

----------


## غــلاوي

منو التاجره اللي تبيع نفس هذي الربطات 

توفرها من برع

----------


## البروج

منو التاجرة اللي اتسوي طقم فوط ومكتوب عليه الأسامي

----------


## al wardah

ابا عشبة عبائة السيدة للتنحيف و التظويق ظروووري بس ابا اللي توفرها لي تكون من الامارات او حتى لو من برع يكون عندها مندوب لاني في الاربعين و ظروفي ما تسمحلي احول و استلم فسلم وستلم اسهل علي ظرووورييي بلييز اللي تقدر توفرلي اياها  :Frown:   :Frown:  بأي طريييييييقة

----------


## M!ss Golden

تآجرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت وعضوآآآآآآآآت
منوو تبيع كريم آللمسة آلآخيره من سلفر مون
آو آسمه آلثآني كريم طبيب ~..

.
.

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

مرحبآآآآآ تجورأأأأت ...

ابا وحده تطلبلي من موووقع ,,ضرووووووووري

----------


## المكنونة .. ~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتوا هل ممكن حد يوفر لي ساعة حائظ كبيرة وتكون فيها الأرقام واضحة

أتمنى إلي عندها تعرض لي _الصورة والسعر والحجم_

----------


## عبرات

ماكييرات العين بليز طرشن اليه بروفايلاتكن ع الخاص ضروري

----------


## عبرات

واللي تخيط مخاوير وجلابيات في العين وتاخذ لي القياسات بنفسها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## شمخاويه

عزيزاتي


ابا مشد اندونيسي لونه ابيض

وبأفضل سعر موجود بالمنتدى

----------


## مسايا غاليري

*اللي عندها جلابيات للبيت اطرشلي عالخاص .. بس بشرط  ما يكونن جاهزات .. اباهن تفصيل او تصميم التاجره مثلا .. وابا فيهن قصات .. 

ابغي أغيّر شوي*

----------


## ارمانيه

منو بتوفرلي نعول من امريكا بالجمله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Om SoSo

التاجره الي تبيع افلام الرسوم القديمه وخااااااااصه *(كووووكي)* تراسلني عالخاص....

----------


## فتنة الكون@

أبغي شنط جديده مب موجوده فالاسواق تكون حلوه لو وحده عندها كتالوجات اطرشلي والاهم يمونو نوعيه زينه

----------


## شموخيه حيل

بنااااااااااات بغيت حد يوفر لي زبدة الجسم شرات اللي بالصوره ...

----------


## HONG

> اللي عندها حبوب تنفخ الخدود شويه تراسلني على الخاص مع شرح محتويات الحبوب
> واذا اشتريت منها وما حصلت نتيجه بترد لي البيزات


...............................................

----------


## راعية Audi

مرحبا التاجرات...كنت بسال منو يبيع فاونديشن بن ناي......ممكن تراسلنى على الخاص....ومشكورة مقدما..

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابا وحده تصويرها اوكي
لان انا بصمم عبي واباها تصور لي اياها بشكل حلو 
ولو عندها عارظه اوكي 

يعني بليز

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا 
شحالكم حبوبات
منو التاجره اللي تقدر توفر لي المظلات المتنقله للسياره
اذا احد يعرفها ويقدر يوفرها لي
تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

منو التاجرة الي تبيع شيل البيت لندني مالت هريس ؟؟

----------


## أم يزوية

السلام عليكم 
من التاجرة الي تقدر توفرلي مغربيات للصغار او جلابيات بس باسعار معقوله اذا ممكن تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## آهات القلب

......

----------


## أم هداوي

أبغي كفرات بلاك بيري كيرف اليديد ... 

أبغي أشوف الصور ويا الاسعار ...

----------


## غوالي

بغيت جلابية اعراس فخمة اتناسب الحوامل انا قياسي xl بسعر حلو

----------


## أم حوور

خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي غراش دهن العود الفاضيه ( التولات الصغار) بغيت 100 حبه

اللي عندها اتراسلني بليييييييز

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا رسوم ( صاحب الظل الطويل) كامل ^^

----------


## أم_حمدة

بغيت سكارفات شيفون مبطن 

مابا اي نوع ثاني 


و اهم شي الطول وارين و ربع

----------


## ام حمد123

انا وحده اتوفرلي 
قطع مع شيالهن مجموعه كبيره

----------


## الناعمة_999

وابا مفرش الحب المضيء

----------


## كشكش

بنات منوا يبع المكينه الصنية الي حجمه صغير

----------


## ام ناصر4545

السلام عليكم

فيه حد يبيع كحل الاثمد و خلطه لتكثيف وتطويل الرموش؟؟

شكراا

----------


## انفاسك هواي

بنات ابا حد يطلبلي من النت 
من هالموقع
http://www.toysrus.com/shop/index.js...goryId=2255956

بليز الي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## الحنين2424

هلا الغــــاليات..،

الغاليات منو عندها قطع قطن أصلي مثل القطع اللي تنياب من السعودية..

تحياااااااااتي

----------


## هـدوء الـنفس

اريد قوالب اوصياني الميني تشيز كيك

التاجرة الي تقدر توفرهن لي لها جزيل الشكر

----------


## luv me

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتوا بغيت حد يتعامل مع محلات لبيع و تفصيل العبي البحرينية ,, 

وياليت لو تكون بحرينية او عندهاتواصل مباشر من المحلات لاني ابا افصل عبي من البحرين مب بحرينيات فمحلات فالامارات 

اباهن بحرينيات بحته و عمليات ومناسبات للطلعات و الدوام و السوق ..

اتمنى احصل ضالتي ,,
وجزااكم الله خير

----------


## شموخيه حيل

ابغي حد يوووووووفر لي شنط شرات اللي بالصوره وبسعر منااااااااااااااسب....

----------


## عبرات

أدور حرمة مواطنة تخيط جلابيات ومخاوير في العين

ماكييرة من ماكييرات العين ابا رقم ام خالد العامري اللي من الطوية

----------


## بقايا زجاج

خواتي بغيت وحده تفصلي قمصاان ... ظرووووووووووووري

----------


## موزوه22

بغيت جلابيات دانتيل كم طويل والقطع ساده إلي أسعارهم من 30إلى 45

----------


## بنت الاحرار

ابا زيت للشعر يكوون مضمون ومجرب يوقف التساقط وينبت الشعر

----------


## أم خرباش

السلام عليكم خواتي

عندي طلب و هوه 

ابا لجنز دانتيل ... و مب عارفه وين احصله 

ممكن اتساعدوني 

أم خرباش

----------


## الحباره

بغيت حبوب شيسيدو للتبييض

بلييييز بسرعه

----------


## الحباره

بلييييز حبوب شيسيدو للتبييض

الي عنده او يعرف حد ايبيع

----------


## غرورعبدالله

جلابيات كويتيه.. او جلابيات للافراح

----------

